# Random cell phone pics 6



## Big7 (Sep 7, 2021)

Found this yesterday at Rabun Gap


----------



## Mars (Sep 7, 2021)

I've always thought it be fun to take a sled down that hill after a good snow storm.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 7, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Found this yesterday at Rabun GapView attachment 1102978


That's about a mile and a half from my house!



Mars said:


> I've always thought it be fun to take a sled down that hill after a good snow storm.


They used to everytime it snowed.  I think the school has put a stop to it in recent years.


----------



## K Stamey (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 7, 2021)

Brasstown Bald- same trip.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 12, 2021)

Monroe, Walton County.

Watched this go up. One guy did it from start to finish. (the flag)

Not sure if he did the Eagle. That came a little later.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 12, 2021)

JT stared 5 here if anyone wants to consolidate

https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-cellphone-pics-5.1001103/


----------



## Big7 (Sep 12, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> JT stared 5 here if anyone wants to consolidate
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-cellphone-pics-5.1001103/


Didn't see that. I'll change this to 6 and post in 5 until 1000.

Thanks.


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks like a toy. ?

What kind is it?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)

How come these man eaters are always “ face level” in the woods ?Big as the palm of your hand.


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 16, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Looks like a toy. ?
> 
> What kind is it?


I have no idea. I found him in the trail walking out of the woods


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2021)

Saw this when I was driving down to the barn. Roughly 12 in long from nose to tail.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Saw this when I was driving down to the barn. Roughly 12 in long from nose to tail. View attachment 1104755


Niceun he can stuff a lot of bugs down


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 16, 2021)

One wild looking tree


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Saw this when I was driving down to the barn. Roughly 12 in long from nose to tail. View attachment 1104755


He will be a goodun next year!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 17, 2021)

Bout a $600 cracked weld.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2021)

Old growth Shagbark Hickory that won't survive impending development behind my house.


----------



## K Stamey (Sep 19, 2021)

Found these two today


----------



## ryork (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ryork (Sep 19, 2021)

I believe this is an oak gall wasp ball


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 20, 2021)

Few pics of one of those new spiders from Japan. I heard about them on news the other day, but this is first time actually seeing one. Saw a few of them this morning while walking around in the nega woods.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 25, 2021)

Better pic in the morning- hopefully. ?
Fishing at the North Skyway Pier, St. Petersburg, Fl.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 26, 2021)

So. What times we live in.
US and Florida "law".


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 26, 2021)

Big7 said:


> So. What times we live in.
> US and Florida "law".



The signs need to be in Spanish and Chinish too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 26, 2021)

2 cell pics threads. Y'all are confusing me


----------



## Big7 (Sep 26, 2021)

Sea Birds.
There are a bunch of them.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 6, 2021)

Saw these about dark visiting Mama today.
Had another one on 4x zoom but it wasn't very good. This pic ain't great but you can see if you zoom in.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 7, 2021)

When will it stop???


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 7, 2021)

The Little Tennessee River where it goes through Dillard.  It is normally about 15 or 18 feet lower than it is here.  I have seen it a lot higher a few times too!


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## kayaksteve (Oct 7, 2021)

Got to take the old line truck out today


----------



## Big7 (Oct 9, 2021)

Fall Festival. Monroe (Walton County)


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 9, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Fall Festival. Monroe (Walton County)View attachment 1108609


They all appear upright to me. Guess the FALLING hadn't started yet?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## marknga (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> They all appear upright to me. Guess the FALLING hadn't started yet?


Only two places to drink. Have to be inside the establishment. Monroe cops won't look the other way. (another story)
Our festival is mostly kid stuff with a few things for sale at approved booths. ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2021)

Papa's little rascals at Niagara Falls.
X's son wouldn't sign to get the kids a passport.
They didn't get to go to the Canada side. I have been to both. Beautiful scenery.
I don't blame him. Baby mama is cra cra. ?
Papa loves his his little rascals. They don't even know they are my step's.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 14, 2021)

Framing can be risky business....yeah I was on top of it.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Big7 (Oct 14, 2021)

7 point said:


> View attachment 1109711


Prolly got something to do with "multiculturalism"


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2021)

New Backyard swamp


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 16, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> New Backyard swamp



French drain and some fill and you'll have that sodded in no time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Framing can be risky business....yeah I was on top of it.


Injuries?

You use real scaffolding and walk boards and it's still dangerous. 

After I finish my house and shop, I'm done with scaffolds, walk boards and 50' ladders. Hopefully.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 16, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Injuries?
> 
> You use real scaffolding and walk boards and it's still dangerous.
> 
> After I finish my house and shop, I'm done with scaffolds, walk boards and 50' ladders. Hopefully.


It's what I had it sitting on ? I only used scaffolding on this house because of the hip roof 12/12. I had to let my help go so I'm framing this roof by myself. All the good help has jobs already. I can't even get a messican crew for 3 weeks.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Swamp gator


----------



## TomC (Oct 16, 2021)

critters in my yard


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Pressure washing has started


----------



## Shadow11 (Oct 18, 2021)

Just walking around in the woods this morning. I don't know flowers, but thought this looked neat. I don't rekon I've seen any of em here before. There was just this one little patch of about 7 or 8 next to this tree. With the flash on, they go from blueish/purple to almost white.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Oct 21, 2021)

Not a good combination


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2021)

^^^^^
No.. It ain't. ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2021)

Yep... There's a Small Hound Doggie In there.
He got in there and fixed the pillows by himself.? My Little BUCK Is a Trip ! That was 2 years ago.
He has a little grey on his snout now..


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 21, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Not a good combinationView attachment 1111098


Ouch.
Been there and done that to many times!


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 21, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Not a good combinationView attachment 1111098


That never turns out well!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1110204
> Swamp gator


I got one of them varmints too. ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Nov 4, 2021)

kubotaorange76 said:


> Name them roundsView attachment 1114198


7.62x39, 243, 7-08, 30-30, 308, no idea, 30-06, 7 mag.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 4, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> 7.62x39, 243, 7-08, 30-30, 308, no idea, 30-06, 7 mag.


7.62x 54r


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 4, 2021)

Pulled in to check it out, but the sucker wuttin in workin order


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 4, 2021)

I know it's a bad pic, but took this of a Bald Eagle today & wanted to post it.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 5, 2021)

?


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 5, 2021)

New kitchen table made of reclaimed long leaf pine 7x4’


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 5, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2021)

kubotaorange76 said:


> Yall darn close
> 
> 7.62x39, 5.56x45, .243 win, .32 win spcl, .308, 7.62x54r, 30-06, 7mm rmag
> 
> ...


I would have got everything except the 32. I actually have a 32 rifle but have never seen a round for it,lol. I believe it's a 32/40 John Wayne collector rifle.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Pulled in to check it out, but the sucker wuttin in workin orderView attachment 1114445


I posted that exact same pic?


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 5, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> I posted that exact same pic?


Guess I missed it or at least I don't remember seeing it


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Guess I missed it or at least I don't remember seeing it


Nah, I think it was in the billy thread


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2021)

Fat squirrel eating wangs


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 5, 2021)

Heavenly!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Heavenly!View attachment 1114706


I want some


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 6, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Fat squirrel eating wangs



Wonder does he chase them with Mich Ultra?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 6, 2021)

Mr. Heater refills for deer camp...


----------



## ryork (Nov 6, 2021)

Lake Lahusage Mentone AL


----------



## ryork (Nov 6, 2021)

Cherokee Rock, Leesburg AL


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 6, 2021)

My 72 yr old daddy got it done on opening day at the house plot. He is with his great grandson in the picture


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 6, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> My 72 yr old daddy got it done on opening day at the house plot. He is with his great grandson in the picture
> 
> View attachment 1114970


That is awesome.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 7, 2021)

Two sunsets


----------



## Stang (Nov 7, 2021)

QT in Jasper


----------



## ryork (Nov 8, 2021)

Dirtseller Mountain Sat AM


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2021)

ryork said:


> Dirtseller Mountain Sat AM



Had to Duck Go it. Beautiful place.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2021)

Sunset after an evening hunt


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 8, 2021)

Saw a cat in the woods this morning?


----------



## redeli (Nov 8, 2021)

that is the elusive yellow panther


----------



## Jeepnfish (Nov 8, 2021)

Waxed the truck today.


----------



## TomC (Nov 8, 2021)

Soakin' up fall on the back porch!


----------



## HughW2 (Nov 9, 2021)

My favorite time of the year!


----------



## HughW2 (Nov 9, 2021)

One more shot from this beautiful day! Lovin this weather!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 23, 2021)

PaPa's little rascals with their new "Georgia Panther".... errrrr... Unicorn stuffed animals.
They are both obsessed with Unicorns. Especially the little one. I buy them one every time I see one they don't have. Prolly have 20 of them. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2021)

Yuck.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Lunch


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnson's Bakery's finest.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 11, 2021)

Frank the Bulldog, belongs to my Daughter. Watched him for a week, it was plenty!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Johnson's Bakery's finest.



Are you and Sinclair in a race to 300lbs?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Are you and Sinclair in a race to 300lbs?


No, but I'd probably win.
Have you had a Johnson's Bakery doughnut?!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Are you and Sinclair in a race to 300lbs?


About to turn off the unhealthy eating for a year. I have put on a few pounds after a year of strict diet.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 12, 2021)

*Third Sunday of Advent.*
*Lighting of the 3rd candle of the season.*


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> No, but I'd probably win.
> Have you had a Johnson's Bakery doughnut?!



No I haven't.

I had my hands full when I was in Dixie County. Had to keep a low profile, so to speak.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 12, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> About to turn off the unhealthy eating for a year. I have put on a few pounds after a year of strict diet.



Judging from a lot of pics you have posted lately, you've been strapping on the food bag at a lot of restaurants.  When I have been in that mode I gain a lot of weight.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> No I haven't.
> 
> I had my hands full when I was in Dixie County. Had to keep a low profile, so to speak.


Well the next time you're down here "buying" a boat, holler. We'll run up to Perry & get some.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2021)

Couple of trees I came across hunting the mid west, an Osage Orange and I think a Locust of some sort.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 13, 2021)

Mama's Christmas Point Sittererssssssss. ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 13, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Mama's Christmas Point Sittererssssssss. ?View attachment 1122304


They are supposed to be poisonous. 

Had a dog that loved to eat them.  Wife won't let them in our house in #s like that. 

 They r beautiful!


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 13, 2021)

I cut my mother's yard today for what should be the last time. All the leaves have fallen and the sell should close in mid January. I won't miss cutting the yard but I do miss not being able to do things for her.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 13, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> I cut my mother's yard today for what should be the last time. All the leaves have fallen and the sell should close in mid January. I won't miss cutting the yard but I do miss not being able to do things for her.


Cut mama's for years. The house I grew up in. 2 acres between it & our house. New owner has been doing some clearing to include a cutting beautiful big magnolia & some pines probably 100 years old.
It's tough, but really none of my business now. Still tough.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2022)

It’s 2008 year model washing day! How’s yours look after 14 years.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2022)

2012 year model Push mower washing day!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Jan 6, 2022)

not sure what year that model is, but he looks like he’s on point!

a mouth full of teeth and no toothbrush 



sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1127122


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 6, 2022)

Without fail, if they’re gonna fall, they’re gonna fall on the roadbed.


----------



## Resica (Jan 6, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1127120
> 2012 year model Push mower washing day!


Looks like you missed a spot or two


----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 7, 2022)

Leaving the stand today


----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 7, 2022)

Another leaving the stand pic.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Jack Daniels safe from the 1800's. 
In a fit of rage he kicked it one morning being unable to open it. Broke a toe, then developed sepsis and later died.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2022)

The best Jack on the planet, Old #7.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 8, 2022)

Funeral trip. the family and friends traveled in. before the service met up with coworkers. it’s been about 20y +\- since last meeting.

lunch on the intercoastal


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2022)

Saw Trump in Lynchburg, too.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 9, 2022)

They made a shirt just for me .


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 9, 2022)

7 point said:


> They made a shirt just for me .


Change "some of you" to "ALL y'all" and I'm in


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 9, 2022)

Took a ride today, before flying out.. we never made it west of 95 in the old days. The fish was small, and we only tried a few casts. Just never really got past work places … so, actually made it to the edge of the Everglades this time.. just the edge. Next time May try to make time for a full blown day of fishing.

cloudy day in So Fla. a little drizzle


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 9, 2022)

My 2 youngest kids and I went on a Bigfoot expedition the other day. Saw some old sign, heard some tree knocking, but no concrete evidence or sightings. Ol’ Squatch is pretty slick.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2022)

Pulled Papa's 55 out for some pics.
My son wanted it in some of his senior pictures. 


I snapped this before the photographer got started.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 9, 2022)

That was the year I was in the first grade.


----------



## ryork (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Jan 9, 2022)

4hand, that chevy has to be lowered, or your son is NBA tall.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 9, 2022)

4 mile swamp trail today


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I snapped this before the photographer got started.



That young man is so big he makes the car look 3/4 scale.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Salt marsh trail


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 9, 2022)

CJ8.

Ain't drove it in a while.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 10, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Took a ride today, before flying out.. we never made it west of 95 in the old days. The fish was small, and we only tried a few casts. Just never really got past work places … so, actually made it to the edge of the Everglades this time.. just the edge. Next time May try to make time for a full blown day of fishing.
> 
> cloudy day in So Fla. a little drizzle
> 
> View attachment 1127692View attachment 1127693View attachment 1127694View attachment 1127695



You were in the Everglades.  You were in a portion that was filled in years ago.


----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 10, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> 4hand, that chevy has to be lowered, or your son is NBA tall.


??         He's  6'8"


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Jack Daniels purchased this cave in his teens and put his still in the opening in the rock above the water. They say he was a short man ( somewhere between 4'8" to 5'2") with a size 4 boot.


----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Jan 10, 2022)

Old Holston Army Ammunition Plant in Kingsport TN


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 10, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Jack Daniels purchased this cave in his teens and put his still in the opening in the rock above the water. They say he was a short man ( somewhere between 4'8" to 5'2") with a size 4 boot.


That leprechaun made good whiskey tho.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ah the good ol days. A preacher makes wiskey in a dry county. A two lane road leading out. Them Franklin county boys gathered alot of revenue out of that scenario...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 11, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ah the good ol days. A preacher makes wiskey in a dry county. A two lane road leading out. Them Franklin county boys gathered alot of revenue out of that scenario...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> During prohibition of what 10 years they switched gears and made a ton of yeast , breads and cakes keeping the doors open, but also keeping the whole community from tanking.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 11, 2022)

My ￼My my graduation picture  1998.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2022)

Recently picked up my WMA Buck Euro Mount from Scott Hines in Hiram.
Tonight I attached it to a piece of barn wood I got from a fallen shed in Hancock County and its now in my 3rd garage / man cave.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 12, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Recently picked up my WMA Buck Euro Mount from Scott Hines in Hiram.
> Tonight I attached it to a piece of barn wood I got from a fallen shed in Hancock County and its now in my 3rd garage / man cave.




He looks a lot more dangerous than the others.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 15, 2022)

Got the red oak down on the second floor.

Miters on the nosing wouldn't stay square and keep the flooring ends square. I think my miter saw is off a hair. Newel posts should cover it.

It's a hip roof so there are 4 walk in closets. One in each corner.

670 square feet.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 15, 2022)

Racked out the main level today. 1,653 square feet of red oak.

When I rack out closets and small rooms I get them cut to length. On large rooms I'll keep a miter saw on a dolly at the right side and cut 4 or 5 rows as I nail and then carry those cuts back to the left side and start again. 

LR/DR/kitchen racked out.


Master sitting room cut and racked out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 15, 2022)

Last Sunday in Inverness.



My father in law was not doing well. I rushed my wife down to Inverness on Saturday, but he passed an hour before we got there.

The next morning "Papa's birds" were squawking at Sophie.

Rest in peace Pappa Lee. He was a good one.


----------



## redeli (Jan 16, 2022)

Prayers for the family


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry for your loss Jim. Prayers for y’all.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.
Praying for y'all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the red oak down on the second floor.
> 
> Miters on the nosing wouldn't stay square and keep the flooring ends square. I think my miter saw is off a hair. Newel posts should cover it.
> 
> ...


Looks good, what are you doing for pickets and handrails? We are about to change some 1978 interior rough sawn cedar pickets to glass panels.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 16, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks good, what are you doing for pickets and handrails? We are about to change some 1978 interior rough sawn cedar pickets to glass panels.



I have a couple craftsman style oak newell posts that are left over from build jobs I'll use.

I'm going to use a rectangular rosette(saw one at Hill's, I'd only seen round and oval before) and a rectangular red oak handrail(saw that at Hill's too).

For the pickets I want to use round hollow black powder coated aluminum tube(I've used in on several exterior decks). Wife wants square painted wood. Probably end up with square painted wood.

The bad thing about building a lot of houses is that you get sick of looking at the same stuff over and over.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 16, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the red oak down on the second floor.
> 
> Miters on the nosing wouldn't stay square and keep the flooring ends square. I think my miter saw is off a hair. Newel posts should cover it.
> 
> ...




Bought a new Craftsman skill saw juance that was not square or perpendicular to the blade.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 16, 2022)

women are pretty tough… wife pops these out ever few months. The dark one was actively, painfully, fermenting near the exit for the last 3-4 weeks. she waited / toughed it out. gave birth to an bouncing kidney lava rock on Friday. The other was one of the other more recent ones.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> women are pretty tough… wife pops these out ever few months. The dark one was actively, painfully, fermenting near the exit for the last 3-4 weeks. she waited / toughed it out. gave birth to an bouncing kidney lava rock on Friday. The other was one of the other more recent ones.
> 
> View attachment 1129134


Stay down big taco and ouch all at once.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 16, 2022)

Whether cooking or in a fireplace not much beats watching licking flames


----------



## TomC (Jan 16, 2022)

Spent some quality time today with the Kindlin' Cracker!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2022)

TomC said:


> Spent some quality time today with the Kindlin' Cracker!
> View attachment 1129172


My son teases me because when we're in the woods I've always got my eye peeled for a piece of lightered.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 16, 2022)

4HAND said:


> My son teases me because when we're in the woods I've always got my eye peeled for a piece of lightered.


If he knows it all, put him in charge of fires and then firewood.

That may be the only way to get him on the bandwagon. 

He will have every sticky chunk of wood put to the side to show YOU.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## TomC (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 16, 2022)

TomC said:


> View attachment 1129231


Man what a picture!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2022)

This is where the magic happens.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 17, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> This is where the magic happens.
> View attachment 1129354


Haha not me! Headed to the woods


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 17, 2022)

No you didn't Jim.
No you didn't.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2022)

Had a good framer. The rooms are square.


I wish the flooring was square.



I also wish the flooring was the same width from board to board.







Another issue.




I use trim screws on my starter course.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2022)

4HAND said:


> No you didn't Jim.
> No you didn't.



Yes. Yes I did.

I was thinkin' about y'all and I knew y'all would want to keep it real.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Haha not me! Headed to the woods



One man show. You could eat lunch in that box.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 17, 2022)

Did y'all know it snowed yesterday?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 17, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Yes. Yes I did.
> 
> I was thinkin' about y'all and I knew y'all would want to keep it real.


You need one of these for in there.


??


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 17, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> This is where the magic happens.
> View attachment 1129354


Lol.

It's cold in Bogart this morning.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 17, 2022)

Living that low carb life even in the woods


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 17, 2022)

Gettin itchy fer some N. Fla. salt creek fishin...


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 17, 2022)

I think they’re cold and want inside


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 17, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Gettin itchy fer some N. Fla. salt creek fishin...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1129403


The way that NW wind has been howling I doubt if you could find enough water to wet your hook. I bet that tide is GON.


----------



## specialk (Jan 17, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Jack Daniels purchased this cave in his teens and put his still in the opening in the rock above the water. They say he was a short man ( somewhere between 4'8" to 5'2") with a size 4 boot.



been there several times....theres a safe in a little house there within site of that spring he used for an office...couldn't get it to open and he kicked it injurying his foot....died of gangrane shortly after that....love that place!!!...and their liquor!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 17, 2022)

4HAND said:


> The way that NW wind has been howling I doubt if you could find enough water to wet your hook. I bet that tide is GON.


Agreed.
Plus, I am a cold sissy.
But an itchy one... 
I always look forward to that little warm stretch near the end of February. Then things escalate from there…..


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 17, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Agreed.
> Plus, I am a cold sissy.
> But an itchy one...
> I always look forward to that little warm stretch near the end of February. Then things escalate from there…..


Yes sir. The only place colder than the gulf on a windy winter day is being on an airboat in the gulf on a windy winter day!
??


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2022)

specialk said:


> been there several times....theres a safe in a little house there within site of that spring he used for an office...couldn't get it to open and he kicked it injurying his foot....died of gangrane shortly after that....love that place!!!...and their liquor!!!


We also ate nearby at Ms Mary Bobo’s, been there?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 17, 2022)

PaPa's little rascals riding double on the hover board one got for Christmas.


----------



## specialk (Jan 17, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> We also ate nearby at Ms Mary Bobo’s, been there?



Yes, bought several of their cookbooks too!...the last time i was there(many years) it was still a dry county....couldnt buy or drink any JD.....even the master distiller could not swallow a sip of liquor....he could swish it around but had to spit it out!!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jan 19, 2022)

Sunset this pm , view from my deck


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Who let the???? out


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

I wonder how many VFW envelopes go missing before hitting the mailbox. This just came in the mail. I guess it helps get them opened.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Strange name for a local tile company.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 20, 2022)

Think I pulled something in there Tuesday


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 20, 2022)

All I see is a red dress!


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 20, 2022)

sheesh bad timing.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

my local propane dealer. Hank Hill no longer employed there.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hawk on the mailbox


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2022)

Chili tonight…


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 21, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Think I pulled something in there TuesdayView attachment 1130229



Hopefully you didn't do what I did a couple years back.  My lateral epicondyle completely separated from the bone and had surgery to reattach it.  Brushing teeth and wiping body parts left handed was no fun.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 21, 2022)

Not bad for my first bead in 6 months.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 21, 2022)

Just another day at the office


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 27, 2022)

While driving home…


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 2, 2022)

Jackpot!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1131797


Does it say "Made In China" on the other side?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Jackpot!!!!
> View attachment 1133025


Absolutely


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does it say "Made In China" on the other side?


Probably, I will look when I get a chance. We stocked up as I think I had covid a second time and just stayed home, but started the new job so I can’t just hide at home anymore.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 2, 2022)

Tad to much torque.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 2, 2022)

When the forklift has a steering failure.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 2, 2022)

Well.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2022)

It was cold in the wood duck hole Sunday morning.... Not often do you wade through ice in N FL. 23* on the truck heading there.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 2, 2022)

I was wondering if any body froze to death down there?


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ladder testing


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 3, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Ladder testingView attachment 1133265View attachment 1133266View attachment 1133267


Looks like a purty stout load


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 3, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Looks like a purty stout load


40 feet long ladder, 500 pound weight. If it returns to more than 1.5 inches from original bend, it fails.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Tad to much torque.



I'd say you got her where she is hooking up good. I hate loosing time to spinning tires.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 3, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I'd say you got her where she is hooking up good. I hate loosing time to spinning tires.


Ha, if you’re spinning you’re losing!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Ha, if you’re spinning you’re losing!



If yer hookin' yer bookin'!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 3, 2022)

We won the tournament!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 4, 2022)

My father claims his father put that rock on that post somewhere around 1948-49.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2022)

Potato on a pod. I would believe him. Rocks on top of wooden posts would shed water off the post but also dry out the post as it warmed in the sun.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 4, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Potato on a pod. I would believe him. Rocks on top of wooden posts would shed water off the post but also dry out the post as it warmed in the sun.



I believe he kept hitting it while turning that field over and got tired of it so he just sat it up there to keep from hitting it again.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 8, 2022)

Life's a struggle ?,but I'm still on the job sawing lumber


----------



## Mars (Feb 8, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Life's a struggle ?,but I'm still on the job sawing lumberView attachment 1134454


You seem to be a digit short. Hopefully it's hiding under the bandage?


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 8, 2022)

Mars said:


> You seem to be a digit short. Hopefully it's hiding under the bandage?


It's still there, just couldn't see it in the pic.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 8, 2022)

If I lived in forest fire country, this wrap would be a must to keep handy.


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2022)

North side of PA. Turnpike on Saturday. Ice jamming up on the north side of the bridge on the Susquehanna at Harrisburg.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 8, 2022)

Dang Resic get outta there, 60* here tomorrow and warming past that. No ice.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 8, 2022)

Resica said:


> North side of PA. Turnpike on Saturday. Ice jamming up on the north side of the bridge on the Susquehanna at Harrisburg.View attachment 1134553



Barge canal, Levy & Citrus Co Florida line, from US19 looking to the gulf.

No ice.......


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 9, 2022)

I left work this morning to go get started on prepping a lot for a foundation when I got back, my helper had locked up my trailer and left for the day not to be heard from.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 9, 2022)

Irony only on GON!


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I left work this morning to go get started on prepping a lot for a foundation View attachment 1134660when I got back, my helper had locked up my trailer and left for the day not to be heard from.View attachment 1134662


I've had a lot of helpers like that.  That's why I work by myself these days. And even at that I still fire my helper almost daily!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 9, 2022)

Busted some red oak for the BBQ and started working on the White Oak. 9 skidsteer buckets in total today.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> ...when I got back, my helper had locked up my trailer and left for the day not to be heard from.



At least he had the common courtesy not to lock you out of the trailer. He just didn't want the lock getting stolen. That boy is a thinker.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 9, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> At least he had the common courtesy not to lock you out of the trailer. He just didn't want the lock getting stolen. That boy is a thinker.


Always thinking in the wrong direction, and I keep 2 more sets of keys in the truck ?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Two big Red Tail in Mama's subdivision.

The one on the goal post has been here at least 5 years, before my Daddy passed in 2017.

First time seeing the one in the tree in the background. I ain't got the best fone camera but trust me, these 2 are huge. ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 17, 2022)

20 days of floor sanding and filling is complete. 3 days of drum sanding(36, 80, 100 grit), 3 days of edger sanding(60, 100 grit) and 7 days of using a random orbit palm sander to get out the edger scratches(40, 60, 100 grit). The other 7 days were troweling the floor(7 gallons of filler) vacuuming(several times) and spot filling.

Tomorrow I buff with a sand dollar, vacuum and tack rag and then it's time to put down the finish.

There was a lot of hand work the drum sander couldn't do. I used the edger which was a mistake. I basically had to resand with the palm sander.
Four small closets, six landings, three small hallways and a couple narrow areas in two walk in closets.



Second floor landing.


Main level trowel filled before final 100 grit drum sand.



36 grit, 80 grit and 100 grit drum sander piles.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 18, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> 20 days of floor sanding and filling is complete. 3 days of drum sanding(36, 80, 100 grit), 3 days of edger sanding(60, 100 grit) and 7 days of using a random orbit palm sander to get out the edger scratches(40, 60, 100 grit). The other 7 days were troweling the floor(7 gallons of filler) vacuuming(several times) and spot filling.
> 
> Tomorrow I buff with a sand dollar, vacuum and tack rag and then it's time to put down the finish.
> 
> ...


Dang.. Lot of work.
Impressive. ?


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 18, 2022)

Thats alot of attention to detail. Do you do this detail on for sale properties?  Looking forward to seeing the finished home.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 18, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> 20 days of floor sanding and filling is complete. 3 days of drum sanding(36, 80, 100 grit), 3 days of edger sanding(60, 100 grit) and 7 days of using a random orbit palm sander to get out the edger scratches(40, 60, 100 grit). The other 7 days were troweling the floor(7 gallons of filler) vacuuming(several times) and spot filling.
> 
> Tomorrow I buff with a sand dollar, vacuum and tack rag and then it's time to put down the finish.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome....are you gonna put down a buncha rugs like most folks when all is said and done?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Dang.. Lot of work.
> Impressive. ?



I haven't sanded and finished one in 20 years. Way more work than I remember.

In hindsight, I should have used Bruce prefinished hardwood floors. Great quality product, but I never liked the micro bevel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> Thats alot of attention to detail. Do you do this detail on for sale properties?  Looking forward to seeing the finished home.



Yes. There is only one way. 

Most things are subbed out though, on houses for sale. 

I do spend about a week per house getting the drywall about perfect before the painter comes back for touch up. Our walk throughs usually have zero drywall/paint issues. 

Most of our closing punch lists have only a few items. Some walk throughs have a zero item punch list.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Looks awesome....are you gonna put down a buncha rugs like most folks when all is said and done?




My wife uses a lot of rugs so the Dobermans don't slip and fall. 

I wanted to use Bona Traffic Anti Slip poly but they stopped making it in December "because of Covid". I'm using Street Shoe NXT instead.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 19, 2022)

Talk of smoking things in another thread. Smoked a few clays today. Missed a couple too


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 19, 2022)

Hospitality charge?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 20, 2022)

I would reduce my intended tip amount by the amount of the hospitality charge.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 20, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> I would reduce my intended tip amount by the amount of the hospitality charge.


Never noticed that before. Chili's in Milwaukee airport. 
I actually tipped our waiter very well. It was busy, but he noticed our waitress wasn't helping us. He came over & took care of us from getting our drink order to bringing our bill. Kept us in refills. Kept checking on us, etc. He was extremely efficient. 
It was obvious he was carrying that place.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 20, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Hospitality charge?


It covers the credit card fees. Some businesses call it a "customer service charge". Most people don't look at receipts carefully.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2022)

This is normally concrete


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2022)

and this is normally dry


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1136731
> Hospitality charge?


You ain’t in Dixie no more! Come on back before you get worse off yet.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 22, 2022)

The all new nail gun sling ?
This sucks wears me out just watching him. I can do more with my one arm than he can with 2.


----------



## Resica (Feb 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> 20 days of floor sanding and filling is complete. 3 days of drum sanding(36, 80, 100 grit), 3 days of edger sanding(60, 100 grit) and 7 days of using a random orbit palm sander to get out the edger scratches(40, 60, 100 grit). The other 7 days were troweling the floor(7 gallons of filler) vacuuming(several times) and spot filling.
> 
> Tomorrow I buff with a sand dollar, vacuum and tack rag and then it's time to put down the finish.
> 
> ...


Ya missed a spot  Lookin good!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Twenty years ago


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 24, 2022)

Meanwhile at Home Depot... How many 12 ft boards of 1/2" sheetrock will a Chevy van hold?


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 24, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Meanwhile at Home Depot... How many 12 ft boards of 1/2" sheetrock will a Chevy van hold?View attachment 1137614


@jiminbogart  finishing up the garage lol


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 24, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> @jiminbogart  finishing up the garage lol


That's his helper standing by the van on the Home Depot app trying to figure out how much she can get back for that Shop-Vac that he just bought yesterday?


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2022)

Buncha wise guys around here.

That van ain't even on the bumps stops yet. Throw 20 more sheets in there.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 24, 2022)

My granddaughter and her (recently deceased) great grandmother...


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 24, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> My granddaughter and her (recently deceased) great grandmother...
> 
> View attachment 1137721


Wow


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> My granddaughter and her (recently deceased) great grandmother...
> 
> View attachment 1137721


Amazing! 
Just how bad are you wrapped around that girls finger?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Amazing!
> Just how bad are you wrapped around that girls finger?


Just enough that it may alter my multi decade dream of having a fishing house in Florida on the water where I can keep my boat. I don't want to move that far away from her. So at this point it may have to be a second house.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Just enough that it may alter my multi decade dream of having a fishing house in Florida on the water where I can keep my boat. I don't want to move that far away from her. So at this point it may have to be a second house.
> 
> View attachment 1137753


I’m right there with ya!
Mine have me right where they want me.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> I’m right there with ya!
> Mine have me right where they want me.



 Once they look at you like this, it's over...






 "This is when I used to be a cheerleader"...


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2022)

What a wonderful way to spend the day.... Got to get those CE credits to keep those state contractors licenses.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> What a wonderful way to spend the day.... Got to get those CE credits to keep those state contractors licenses.View attachment 1137775


 Yep, if there is not a Piper to pay, someone gonna pick up a flute.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> My granddaughter and her (recently deceased) great grandmother...
> 
> View attachment 1137721


WOW!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 25, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Meanwhile at Home Depot... How many 12 ft boards of 1/2" sheetrock will a Chevy van hold?View attachment 1137614


 10 pounds of taters in a 5 pound sack…..


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh well....


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Once they look at you like this, it's over...
> 
> View attachment 1137771
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful granddaughter! Your a blessed man.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 25, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> What a wonderful way to spend the day.... Got to get those CE credits to keep those state contractors licenses.View attachment 1137775


I’ll be doing the same soon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh the appraisers life.  Nasty creatures and people that do goofy things with phone mounts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> My granddaughter and her (recently deceased) great grandmother...
> 
> View attachment 1137721


That is amazing!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 25, 2022)

Jim, knock off a grand for the haz mat clean up team.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> Oh the appraisers life.  Nasty creatures and people that do goofy things with phone mounts.
> View attachment 1137856View attachment 1137857


So what did you offer? The mileage doesn't look too awful bad and that full tank of gas..... Well, you know what they paid for that?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 25, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> So what did you offer? The mileage doesn't look too awful bad and that full tank of gas..... Well, you know what they paid for that?



Actually 3 different rides. The nasty one was a wholesale caravan with 200k+ miles and nothing good about it. A $500 send to the junkyard kinda ride.

The one with the goofy phone mount location is a regular retail piece with no issues except a little high miles for it's year. I think it was a 15 model.


----------



## slow motion (Feb 25, 2022)

She's


1eyefishing said:


> Once they look at you like this, it's over...
> 
> View attachment 1137771
> 
> ...


She's a sweetheart. Shared these with the wife. She's jelly. Wants grandchildren bad. Probably going to be in Phoenix when it happens though.


----------



## LGB (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2022)

In the bushes


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)

Glooper gun...
6'6" Crowder with 130lb blank
Penn SpinFisher VI Long Cast 7500
50lb PowerPro


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Glooper gun...
> 6'6" Crowder with 130lb blank
> Penn SpinFisher VI Long Cast 7500
> 50lb PowerPro
> ...


So sweet.

It is a good day when you have one of those rigged up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> So sweet.
> 
> It is a good day when you have one of those rigged up.


I'll always have to know where the line cutter is so I don't get de-boated.
Goliaths are taking over some spots. I plan on giving a couple sore jaws and belly up exhaustion. We'll see...


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 26, 2022)

Annual play with fire day. Burned 3 blocks of pines today at a friends place where I hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2022)

LGB said:


> View attachment 1137961


That’s an impressive rain band


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 26, 2022)

Another Camelia, I think it’s showing off.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2022)

Found the business end.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## LGB (Feb 27, 2022)

STOP SUPPORTING LAMESTREAM MEDIA SINCLAIR!!!!

You know better!!!!  Lol

Clicks= ad money


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1138112


Wow.

I would put the smacking on that.  Perfect!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 27, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Wow.
> 
> I would put the smacking on that.  Perfect!!!



That's 4hand's plate.

My money says there's a ribeye under them swimps.


----------



## LGB (Feb 28, 2022)

One of the pictures I posted was deleted because it was not a cell phone picture. Yes it was it was a screenshot. But that’s OK I’m still learning the rules. I apologize if I broken any rules here so I will give you an actual picture taken from my cell phone. Hopefully that doesn’t break the rules and it’s not deleted or censored.View attachment 1138399View attachment 1138399


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 28, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1138404


Where is this


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)

A heavy round of snow showers between me and the hills in the background. Taken from my hotel window in Franklin TN this past Fri AM.


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Where is this



Cherokee Rock Village near Sand Rock AL, southern tip of Lookout Mountain


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2022)

Peppermint camellia in full bloom. I had to steal one of her blooms.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> That's 4hand's plate.
> 
> My money says there's a ribeye under them swimps.



Don’t know about 4hand but I was hiding a ribeye.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 28, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1138475
> Don’t know about 4hand but I was hiding a ribeye.


Lol.

Nice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2022)

That is one healthy lobster tail right there.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeepnfish (Feb 28, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1138404


Rocktown?


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeepnfish said:


> Rocktown?



Never heard it called by that name, but maybe. Near Leesburg and Sand Rock overlooking Lake Weiss.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Feb 28, 2022)

ryork said:


> Never heard it called by that name, but maybe. Near Leesburg and Sand Rock overlooking Lake Weiss.


There's a trail in Walker County near Lafayette that looks like that. It's called Rocktown.


----------



## ryork (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeepnfish said:


> There's a trail in Walker County near Lafayette that looks like that. It's called Rocktown.



Gotcha, two different places. My first time, my daughter and her friends have been up there several times. Tons of college and universities up there rock climbing and repelling.  I’m getting too old for such as that!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## BigDogDaddy (Mar 1, 2022)

Today in my work parking lot


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 1, 2022)

BigDogDaddy said:


> Today in my work parking lot
> View attachment 1138680


He's banded!  Wish the owner would keep him in his own yard


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 1, 2022)

Somebody put the cart before the horse ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Mar 1, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1138683


Can’t believe there’s not a car right behind him, folks love tailgating big trucks.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 1, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Can’t believe there’s not a car right behind him, folks love tailgating big trucks.


Wide open lol


----------



## Raylander (Mar 1, 2022)

Grown man in a skirt (not a kilt)..


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 2, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1138729
> 
> Grown man in a skirt (not a kilt)..


IT does SEEM man-ISH but is IT really a man?


I ask, you decide.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 2, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> IT does SEEM man-ISH but is IT really a man?
> 
> 
> I ask, you decide.


He’s setting a new trend, early introduction of new summer wear for south Ga.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Weird Green objects in my basement renovation. Snapped a random pick and noticed movement and the green things under the saw horse.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Vase in the window


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 2, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Weird Green objects in my basement renovation. Snapped a random pick and noticed movement and the green things under the saw horse. View attachment 1138822View attachment 1138822


What ever it is, you are going to have to "risk" it to retrieve your side arm.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 2, 2022)

I haven't seen one of those canteens in a coons age.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 2, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1138683



I could have been decapitated one day like that. It was before tarps were required. I was behind a steel recycling truck running 60 mph when out of nowhere a steel frame flew out the back, bounced once and flipped right straight at me in windshield and kept flipping over the truck and never touched it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 2, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> What ever it is, you are going to have to "risk" it to retrieve your side arm.


Nah a bullets won’t help.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 2, 2022)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1138729
> 
> Grown man in a skirt (not a kilt)..


@jiminbogart picking up more building supplies.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 2, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Nah a bullets won’t help.


Sledge hammer it then.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 3, 2022)

Daddy's Flag. True American Hero. ?

They have CW5 now but when he retired, CW4 was as high as you could go.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2022)

San Miguel something or rather Mexico


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2022)

Coffee hour San Miguel


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 4, 2022)

Riding in the street and she's scared of horses...


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Mar 4, 2022)

Apologies if shared before (don't remember sharing), but got pretty darn close to this orphaned and injured cub a while back.  Called FWC about it and turned out they already were actively trying to track/trap it for rehabilitation.  They tried trapping it on my place for a month or so, but it was light enough (and or smart enough) it managed to enter, fill its belly, and exit without ever triggering their trap.  Eventually, it looked to be doing good enough they called off the efforts to catch/rehabilitate it.  While happy it avoided a fate of captivity, I was a bit frustrated by their rigid trapping rules... I had to sign a darn oath not to feed the cub, not to touch the trap, not to assist in any manner.  Begrudgingly agreed to their rules, but told them I could have easily caught it day #1 with a big cobia net I had... I was truly that close.   At least, I should say I could have momentarily caught it... not so sure how much it would have liked being stuck in the cobia net for long. 



Picture of one of my fishing buds inside my net just to give an actual size idea...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 4, 2022)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Apologies if shared before (don't remember sharing), but got pretty darn close to this orphaned and injured cub a while back.  Called FWC about it and turned out they already were actively trying to track/trap it for rehabilitation.  They tried trapping it on my place for a month or so, but it was light enough (and or smart enough) it managed to enter, fill its belly, and exit without ever triggering their trap.  Eventually, it looked to be doing good enough they called off the efforts to catch/rehabilitate it.  While happy it avoided a fate of captivity, I was a bit frustrated by their rigid trapping rules... I had to sign a darn oath not to feed the cub, not to touch the trap, not to assist in any manner.  Begrudgingly agreed to their rules, but told them I could have easily caught it day #1 with a big cobia net I had... I was truly that close.   At least, I should say I could have momentarily caught it... not so sure how much it would have liked being stuck in the cobia net for long.
> 
> View attachment 1139202
> 
> ...


You definitely catch bigger fish than me.?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2022)

4HAND said:


> @jiminbogart picking up more building supplies.



Don't hate!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 4, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Don't hate!


I was beginning to think you were ignoring that....


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Mar 5, 2022)

Hit the Asian joint this morning. The prices aren’t as bad there now, seems they are slightly less hit by the inflation. or so it seem to be on about on parity with Kroger. They do have more of the specialty cuts too

dont usually see whole or cut slabs of belly at most Kroger.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Mar 5, 2022)

But if I can't remove the strap until the instructions say so and the instructions are held by the strap.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 5, 2022)

We look forward to our daily walks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2022)

Pest control in action at the chicken coop this morning.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> @jiminbogart picking up more building supplies.



Correct. As I pulled out the parking lot I hollered JIM! And that head spun around real fast!


----------



## slow motion (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 6, 2022)

Carrying a model 36


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 7, 2022)

Peach blossoms.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 7, 2022)

Sign on the door of the Watkinsville Racetrac Sunday morning. No coffee for me.



Sign on the door of a People's Republic of Athens Racetrac on Broad Street this morning. Love it.


Guy at the red light on Broad Street. The decal says "Proud Democrat". I pulled up along side and lowered my window to flip him off and tell him where to go, but he was an old man so I just went on my way.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (Mar 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> You definitely catch bigger fish than me.?


Slow Motion, have to admit the giant net is a bit overkill... but with a purpose.  

My favorite fish to catch is cobia and I tag all that are short.  I actually gaff big keepers, but with so many fish I catch coming in RIGHT AT the 33" legal mark I net any that are even close and that means netting quite a few that are around the 15 to 20 lb mark.  

Big net also helps keep them captive and a bit under control while prepping them for tagging, versus having them go nuts in the boat which they are prone to do!


----------



## slow motion (Mar 7, 2022)

Bigbendgyrene said:


> Slow Motion, have to admit the giant net is a bit overkill... but with a purpose.
> 
> My favorite fish to catch is cobia and I tag all that are short.  I actually gaff big keepers, but with so many fish I catch coming in RIGHT AT the 33" legal mark I net any that are even close and that means netting quite a few that are around the 15 to 20 lb mark.
> 
> Big net also helps keep them captive and a bit under control while prepping them for tagging, versus having them go nuts in the boat which they are prone to do!


Think I have read a few of your posts about tagging cobia on the big bend fishing forum.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Mar 7, 2022)

When your vehicles turn yellow


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 7, 2022)

Old Town Fl this afternoon.


----------



## ryork (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sigh. Gonna be a busy week or three.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 7, 2022)

Glad I didn’t have to work this one.


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 7, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1139818Glad I didn’t have to work this one.


KMAC?


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 7, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> KMAC?


Think his was red


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 8, 2022)

Whoa!!!??


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 8, 2022)

We did a burn at the land Friday. Forestry guys were awesome. Amazing how fast you can burn 150 acres.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Whoa!!!??View attachment 1139928


Yeah!  That was quick wasn't it!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 8, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Yeah!  That was quick wasn't it!!!


Yes, yes it was....and if you look close, you can see that ole Joe left in such a hurry his fanger is still pointing at the price

And to make things worse, I had a little over 1/4 tank when I pulled up at the pump


----------



## Raylander (Mar 8, 2022)

Inset cabinets handcrafted with these 2 meat hooks. Reckon we’ll trim this job tomorrow..


----------



## Raylander (Mar 8, 2022)

I was told this is a 7 digit camaro.. 1969 ZL1..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I was told this is a 7 digit camaro.. 1969 ZL1..View attachment 1139979


Sorry, but it's hideous.....


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I was told this is a 7 digit camaro.. 1969 ZL1..View attachment 1139979


@jiminbogart takes that to Sonic for a hotdog


----------



## Raylander (Mar 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sorry, but it's hideous.....



I didn’t believe it, til I looked it up..


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Crakajak (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sorry, but it's hideous.....



This one any better?  1971 Buick GS Stage 1


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> This one any better?  1971 Buick GS Stage 1
> 
> View attachment 1140018


Here’s NCH if that helps


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> This one any better?  1971 Buick GS Stage 1
> 
> View attachment 1140018


Yep. My wife had a 73 Nov similar to that when I first met her. Tricked out with big tires, Cragar mags, air shocks, and the works.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Here’s NCH if that helps





sinclair1 said:


> Here’s NCH if that helps


I actually once owned a TA in my younger days. 78, electric blue.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 9, 2022)

Introducing the dining room to the new 10x10 closet and the garage.
and nothing like a hot midday cup to keep you in check ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Introducing the dining room to the new 10x10 closet and the garage.View attachment 1140112
> View attachment 1140113and nothing like a hot midday cup to keep you in check ?View attachment 1140114



You do a great job! Nice framing


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 9, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> You do a great job! Nice framing


Thank you ?


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 10, 2022)

Another day at the office ?


----------



## Mars (Mar 10, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another day at the office ?View attachment 1140224View attachment 1140225


You do work like I do.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 10, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1105347View attachment 1105350View attachment 1105351View attachment 1105352


Where's that?


----------



## ryork (Mar 10, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Where's that?



Part of Little River at Canyon Mouth Park between Leesburg AL and DeSoto State Park area


----------



## TomC (Mar 10, 2022)

18 in the backyard, 3 in the front yard. Gettin' crowded!


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 10, 2022)

TomC said:


> 18 in the backyard, 3 in the front yard. Gettin' crowded!View attachment 1140282View attachment 1140283


Nice herd. Looks like you are in my neighborhood in/around D'ville.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 11, 2022)

Florida Keys trip this week. Key deer at Big Pine Keysunset at 7 mile bridge.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 11, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I was told this is a 7 digit camaro.. 1969 ZL1..



Is that a real one(hard to believe someone would move a ZL1 on an open trailer) ? Only 69 were made. There are way more clones that remaining ZL1's.
I'd love to own a HO ZL1 4 speed with poverty caps.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sorry, but it's hideous.....



Caint be real. Nobody would put Radial TAs on a ZL1.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 11, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that a real one(hard to believe someone would move a ZL1 on an open trailer) ? Only 69 were made. There are way more clones that remaining ZL1's.
> I'd love to own a HO ZL1 4 speed with poverty caps.



I thought the same thing (about the open trailer). I’m no authority on that, so idk. I’m just a cabinetmaker, so they could be filling me full of scat. It was at my neighbor’s shop. I’ve seen some pebble beach concours cars come through there. He does absolutely amazing work. Lots of 100k+ restorations. I don’t doubt his word. But a $1M Camaro is hard to believe..


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 12, 2022)

Raylander said:


> I thought the same thing (about the open trailer). I’m no authority on that, so idk. I’m just a cabinetmaker, so they could be filling me full of scat. It was at my neighbor’s shop. I’ve seen some pebble beach concours cars come through there. He does absolutely amazing work. Lots of 100k+ restorations. I don’t doubt his word. But a $1M Camaro is hard to believe..



If he leaves the Camaro outside let me know. I'll come and "get" it.

Don't tell 4hand.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 12, 2022)

Ok, I'll be the first to admit I'm a tightwad, but $7 for this counterfeit biscuit is ridiculous!


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 12, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Ok, I'll be the first to admit I'm a tightwad, but $7 for this counterfeit biscuit is ridiculous!
> View attachment 1140570


Welcome to Brandon's America


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 12, 2022)

3 Tops grand opening. Purty good pork plate.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 12, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Ok, I'll be the first to admit I'm a tightwad, but $7 for this counterfeit biscuit is ridiculous!
> View attachment 1140570



You must have been in the early crowd before they ran out of egg and cheese!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah. That was at the Hilton Conf Center in Orlando. We're at the FBLA Conference. 
Future Business Leaders of America. 
Everything's high here.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 13, 2022)

Saltwater sunrise from my recliner.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 13, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another day at the office ?View attachment 1140224View attachment 1140225


You and Jim are hard on a set of fingers


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 13, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> You and Jim are hard on a set of fingers


You better believe it ???


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 14, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> You and Jim are hard on a set of fingers



Funny. I noticed the other day that the handle of my hammer has blood stains all over it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 14, 2022)

I bled all over the stucco on a house. Did not get a pic.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, I finally caught them!  There I was tippy toeing thru a cane patch trying to injun up on a group of hogs...and wouldn't you know it....here came Maverick and Iceman playing tag. Man the first swipe thru there...they had the trees bent over, I caught them with my phone on their second pass. Boy when them thangs scratch off, they scratch off. Must have a small block Chevy in them fast as they were going. Makes me proud every time I see one them flying low on maneuvers. Makes the hair on the back of my neck stand straight up.
https://youtube.com/shorts/eAhaeGm-kDc?feature=share


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 14, 2022)

Heylycopters round my house today.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 15, 2022)

Osceolas are cranking up in the back yard.


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 15, 2022)

basstrkr said:


> Heylycopters round my house today.


Tanks blasting most of the night less than a mile from my house!


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 15, 2022)

Tanks!


----------



## jollyroger (Mar 16, 2022)

3 Nastertium varieties I started indoors last month, hoping to get the one variety to creep up a small trellis I made for our back garden.

These beauties grow quick!


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 17, 2022)

Heard some scratching coming from one of the corner pieces of the vinyl siding. A little startled when I looked up there to be face to face with these….


They moved up about a foot from the time I saw them to when I took the picture. At first they were about 4” up there.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 17, 2022)

Bought me a skilsaw blade?
The saw will be here in a couple days....this is gonna be fun
This is a regular size dinner plate for reference


----------



## slow motion (Mar 18, 2022)

Gambles Quail outside the motel in Az.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 18, 2022)

Sunset after the storm today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 18, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Sunset after the storm today.View attachment 1141542



Beautiful


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2022)

A few crappie caught in the last couple of days


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2022)

Sunrise on the water...my favorite place to be!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2022)

Big Un.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 18, 2022)

Weather moving in as I left the lake today.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 19, 2022)

St. Patrick’s Day meal.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 19, 2022)

Black water fish


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Vacant Savannah mall. Weird to walk thru one as the last stores pack up.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Dutch (Mar 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1141700
> Vacant Savannah mall. Weird to walk thru one as the last stores pack up.


The one on Oglethrope? Use to go there when I was stationed at Ft. Stewart in '89-'91


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Dutch said:


> The one on Oglethrope? Use to go there when I was stationed at Ft. Stewart in '89-'91


Abercorn street just over the ogeechee river. Bass pro is still on the end cap and going a good business.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2022)

20" boxer...


----------



## bany (Mar 20, 2022)

Tombigbee river views


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 21, 2022)

This ain't your Granddaddy's Skilsaw ?
16-5/6" Super Sawsquatch 

Pictures don't do this thing justice


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142071


Scrawberries be good


----------



## Mike 65 (Mar 21, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This ain't your Granddaddy's Skilsaw ?
> 16-5/6" Super Sawsquatch
> 
> Pictures don't do this thing justiceView attachment 1142063View attachment 1142064


I like that! Makes cutting beams easier.  
I once Had a Makita 16”. That thing would put a whooping on ya.


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142071


Made my spending money in high school working the strawberry fields.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

I spent $600 on six of those commercial kitchen looking chrome rolling shelving untits for the pantry at the new house under construction.

My wife informed me she wanted painted shelving in the pantry like the one she saw on Pintrest. 

I went to an auction for the old elementary school in Greensboro to buy a floor buffer and also purchased the entire library of book cases. These things are 9' long. They filled my 30' gooseneck from front to back 2 rows high. They were hanging 6" off either side.
The shelves filled my dump trailer.

I told my wife that when I was done with her pantry it would look good enough.

I had to cut the frames, dividers(width and height), make the 12" shelves 18"(first time I ever used biscuits), ect. Mocked it up to make sure it would work out.
I had some left over granite that I ripped down. I didn't have any long enough so I had to seam it. 

Sanded everything and then 2 coats of shellac primer, 2 coats of regular primer and 2 coats of paint. 

Threw up some left over bead board drops and a 2 piece crown on the wall. Everything is white and you can barley see the crown when you are standing there looking at it.  

It's kinda tight in there, but the original plan was 3 shelving units(they are narrower than what I built) and a spare fridge.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This ain't your Granddaddy's Skilsaw ?
> 16-5/6" Super Sawsquatch
> 
> Pictures don't do this thing justice



Caint hide money!

We always wanted one of those. Had to get by with a regular saw and a recip.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 22, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Caint hide money!
> 
> We always wanted one of those. Had to get by with a regular saw and a recip.


I gave up 2 tanks of diesel to pay for this thing, now I can't even get to the jobsites.?
I have wanted one since I first saw them years ago, but never would spend the money. I bought a 10-1/4" a couple years ago, but still felt a need for this one. I had always done the same thing you mentioned above.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 1142153View attachment 1142154View attachment 1142155View attachment 1142147View attachment 1142148View attachment 1142149View attachment 1142150View attachment 1142151


Beautiful! 
We're you able to return the original chrome rolling shelves? Just thought I'd remind you that you spent $600 on them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Beautiful!
> We're you able to return the original chrome rolling shelves? Just thought I'd remind you that you spent $600 on them.



Thanks.

Nope.

I bought it off a website a couple years ago. I'll use them in the shop or in closets.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 22, 2022)

Found this walking a piece of property. I thought it was stuck in a hole in that stump and died. Evidently something’s leftovers


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 22, 2022)

Same piece of property. I think it says B Redding 1972


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142257


You and @jiminbogart finally meet up?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142257


Dang! On a cops salary? Hmmmm?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142257



Can you help a brother out with GPS coordinates? Asking for a friend...


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Dang! On a cops salary? Hmmmm?



The man eats ribeyes 3 times a day, constantly travels all over the world and has a 900k boat.

Wonder does the Dixie County Sheriff have an IA department?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 22, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> The man eats ribeyes 3 times a day, constantly travels all over the world and has a 900k boat.
> 
> Wonder does the Dixie County Sheriff have an IA department?


He prolly sends them a nice envelope once a month?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 22, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> He prolly sends them a nice envelope once a month?



Wonder does he send it from the road when he is out trafficking traveling?


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)

Y'all don't be hatin.
I been saving my lunch money for years!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Y'all don't be hatin.
> I been saving my Mod money for years!


 Mod money you say


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 22, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Found this walking a piece of property. I thought it was stuck in a hole in that stump and died. Evidently something’s leftovers View attachment 1142218View attachment 1142219


I found a half eaten rabbit while scouting some woods recently. And that tree carving is pretty cool. I’ve carved my name or initials in many, many, many trees, while hunting in southeastern Georgia. I’ve got initials carved all over these swamps. I’ve done this since I was a kid. I’ll do it while sitting in my climber, hunting. Great way to pass the time.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 22, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> The man eats ribeyes 3 times a day, constantly travels all over the world and has a 900k boat.
> 
> Wonder does the Dixie County Sheriff have an IA department?


Dixie County cops know how to make that side cash. I know it well


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Dixie County cops know how to make that side cash. I know it well


Ain't no side cash here!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1142257


That thing will make the tide rise when he backs it off the trailer!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> That thing will make the tide rise when he backs it off the trailer!


That thing probably costs more than my house.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> That thing probably costs more than my house.



Was the trailer a gooseneck? Were they towing with a dually?


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> That thing probably costs more than my house.


Those 4 outboards probably cost more than your house...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 23, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Those 4 outboards probably cost more than your house...


That seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 23, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Those 4 outboards probably cost more than your house...


My boss just bought a tri-toon with a 400hp motor.  Not sure what brand but just the motor was $40,000


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> That seems a bit harsh.


All in good fun, SloMo.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 23, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> All in good fun, SloMo.


I know. We all be friends here brother


----------



## slow motion (Mar 23, 2022)

Though I paid less than what they cost for our little place in 89.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> That seems a bit harsh.


??


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm gonna go back to posting food pics.
Not near the harassment..........


----------



## slow motion (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I'm gonna go back to posting food pics.
> Not near the harassment..........


Might depend on the quality of your cuisine. Seems cantaloupe and gravy met with mixed reviews of late.?


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Might depend on the quality of your cuisine. Seems cantaloupe and gravy met with mixed reviews of late.?


??


----------



## B. White (Mar 23, 2022)

Sat a few trays of maters and peppers outside today for the first time since it is cloudy.  Getting a little too close to em for comfort.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 23, 2022)

B. White said:


> Sat a few trays of maters and peppers outside today for the first time since it is cloudy.  Getting a little too close to em for comfort.
> 
> View attachment 1142343


Shoo turkey


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I'm gonna go back to posting food pics.
> Not near the harassment..........



Some of these guys take thing too far. They need more sensitivity.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

I was at Lowes this evening and saw that 4hand was shopping too.

When I went to take the pic a guy was walking towards the car wearing black capri pants and a hot pink t-shirt.  I waited(didn't want to get curb stomped by a fairy) and he walked on by. What are the odds that he wasn't driving the Miata?

What do you carry on that hitch haul 4hand?


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I was at Lowes this evening and saw that 4hand was shopping too.
> 
> When I went to take the pic a guy was walking towards the car wearing black capri pants and a hot pink t-shirt.  I waited(didn't want to get curb stomped by a fairy) and he walked on by. What are the odds that he wasn't driving the Miata?
> 
> What do you carry on that hitch haul 4hand?View attachment 1142425


There's no way I could fit in that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

Took a little break from laying Durock and started on the handrails.

I tried to get the mitres perfect on the stair nosing/landing tread and now they'll be covered up.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> There's no way I could fit in that.




Good thing. Your noggin would get roasted.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Good thing. Your noggin would get roasted.


??


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Good thing. Your noggin would get roasted.


Why don't you take a break from all that work & come back down here "boat shopping"? Be sure to let me know when you're close.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Why don't you take a break from all that work & come back down here "boat shopping"? Be sure to let me know when you're close.



Caint.

I think the boat you posted yesterday was a bait boat.

That's entrapment, BTW.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2022)

Went to Walmart this morning to buy DEF.

When I came out someone had left a buggy in front of my truck. Literally two parking spaces away from the cart corral.

I hate lazy people.


----------



## ryork (Mar 23, 2022)

Professional fisherman


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Went to Walmart this morning to buy DEF.
> 
> When I came out someone had left a buggy in front of my truck. Literally two parking spaces away from the cart corral.
> 
> ...


Maybe they were being thoughtful. 
Maybe they knew you were going to park there & staged it for you?


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Took a little break from laying Durock and started on the handrails.
> 
> I tried to get the mitres perfect on the stair nosing/landing tread and now they'll be covered up.View attachment 1142427View attachment 1142428


It doesn't matter if it is going to be covered up. It still needs to fit like it grew there!!!!


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 25, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I was at Lowes this evening and saw that 4hand was shopping too.
> 
> When I went to take the pic a guy was walking towards the car wearing black capri pants and a hot pink t-shirt.  I waited(didn't want to get curb stomped by a fairy) and he walked on by. What are the odds that he wasn't driving the Miata?
> 
> What do you carry on that hitch haul 4hand?View attachment 1142425




Reckon the doors are locked?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 25, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Went to Walmart this morning to buy DEF.
> 
> When I came out someone had left a buggy in front of my truck. Literally two parking spaces away from the cart corral.
> 
> ...


You could’ve pulled up into the parking space a little further, you know. Rear sticking all out into main road. That’s bad parking etiquette.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Mar 25, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Went to Walmart this morning to buy DEF.
> 
> When I came out someone had left a buggy in front of my truck. Literally two parking spaces away from the cart corral.
> 
> I hate lazy people.



Folks that do that need to be whipped in public. Lazy and no regard for other people or their property.


----------



## TheWildLife (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Mar 25, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> You could’ve pulled up into the parking space a little further, you know. Rear sticking all out into main road. That’s bad parking etiquette.


@jiminbogart don't care. He feels entitled.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2022)

....


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 25, 2022)

Never the cheapest place in town…


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 26, 2022)

Wild rose on my hunting land.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 26, 2022)

1 hour box with 1 over 20"...


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 1 hour box with 1 over 20"...View attachment 1142786
> 
> View attachment 1142787


You out there throwing a shrimp dinner at a fish dinner again


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 26, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> You out there throwing a shrimp dinner at a fish dinner again


Swappin up...


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 26, 2022)

I figured it'd be too windy today.
Nice catch! Any reds?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I figured it'd be too windy today.
> Nice catch! Any reds?


 Lost a good one under the boat tryin to net by myself...  Put back 2 smalls.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> @jiminbogart don't care. He feels entitled.



"Feels"?  I AM entitled!


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 26, 2022)

Mars said:


> Folks that do that need to be whipped in public. Lazy and no regard for other people or their property.



A shopping cart at Target hit my daughter's car and did $800 in damage. Just a door ding.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Maybe they were being thoughtful.
> Maybe they knew you were going to park there & staged it for you?



I was already there. They came out while I was in the store.

Are you sure you're a detective? 

You don't seem to detect much.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 26, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I was already there. They came out while I was in the store.
> 
> Are you sure you're a detective?
> 
> You don't seem to detect much.


About time you showed back up. I figured you must be riding around town putting up shopping carts.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 26, 2022)

I've got a short attention span so I was all over the place the past two days.
Finishing the wiring on the shop, setting newel posts, taping Durock joints, laying out tile, cutting the grass and installing deadwood for the shop entry door awning.

Put in deadwood and blind lagged the wall pieces for the awning brackets. Used pressure treated 4x4($16). Cedar 4x4 is a $45 for an 8 footer.



Went to five different Lowes yesterday to get enough tile to do the master bathroom floor. Traffic sucked(Conyers, Lithonia, Edgewood, Chamblee and Lilburn). Laid it out to get a good pattern and count to make sure I had enough.





Got the newels cut to length and installed. They were left over from a job and my business partner gave them to me. Easy install. The wood block lags(10") to the floor and then you slide the post over the block and screw it to the block and slide the base collar down. 
I'm going to stain the posts and handrails darker that the floor. Floor is just 3 coats of poly over unstained red oak. Two tone baby!


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> About time you showed back up. I figured you must be riding around town putting up shopping carts.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 27, 2022)

Keurig wouldn't turn on this morning. 

Not cool!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 27, 2022)

TheWildLife said:


> View attachment 1142668


WOW !!!
I'd like to do that

I have had one foot on US side and the other foot on Canada side on the pedestrian bridge at Niagara Falls. ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2022)

It's beginning to look a lot like The Masters.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Keurig wouldn't turn on this morning.
> View attachment 1142920
> Not cool!



Fixed that little issue.


----------



## TheWildLife (Mar 27, 2022)

Got this one while riding fourwheelers out in Utah. We did the feet in different states also.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Keurig wouldn't turn on this morning.
> View attachment 1142920
> Not cool!


Had one do the same thing a few years ago, I unplugged it for several hours, plugged it back in and it worked. Sometimes simply unplugging things can make them work again. But, sometimes things do break, so, YMMV.  Try that and see. I still use my coffee pot on the stove for my gourmet instant Maxwell House coffee.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 27, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Had one do the same thing a few years ago, I unplugged it for several hours, plugged it back in and it worked. Sometimes simply unplugging things can make them work again. But, sometimes things do break, so, YMMV.  Try that and see. I still use my coffee pot on the stove for my gourmet instant Maxwell House coffee.


I'll give it another shot. Won't hurt to have a backup anyway. ?


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1143001
> Fixed that little issue.


I was fixin to ask, what is Keurig?  I see now. 

I should get out more!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 27, 2022)

My wife and I were driving from Rome to Cartersville to worship this morning and in the blink of an eye a large bird, probably a buzzard, slammed into the windshield of our car.  We were almost to our destination so I turned on the flashers and drove slow until we made it.  

I called AAA roadside assistance and they sent someone over from Martin’s wrecker service to take our car back to our house in Rome.  I’ll call USAA tomorrow and hopefully they will see that the windshield gets replaced, maybe without a charge.  It could have been much worse if that bird had come through the windshield.


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 27, 2022)

MX5HIGH said:


> My wife and I were driving from Rome to Cartersville to worship this morning and in the blink of an eye a large bird, probably a buzzard, slammed into the windshield of our car.  We were almost to our destination so I turned on the flashers and drove slow until we made it.
> 
> I called AAA roadside assistance and they sent someone over from Martin’s wrecker service to take our car back to our house in Rome.  I’ll call USAA tomorrow and hopefully they will see that the windshield gets replaced, maybe without a charge.  It could have been much worse if that bird had come through the windshield.  View attachment 1143054View attachment 1143055


Glad y'all are ok. Coulda been really bad.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Fixed that little issue.



I hope you returned that cart to the cart corral.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 27, 2022)

Presloped two showers today. Took me all day. I've layed a lot of tile, but never done a shower

Felted the floor(probably a waste of time and money), put down lath(probably a waste of time and money) and put in sand topping mix. 

Tuesday I'll put in the liners and the mud bed, let it sit a couple days and then a few coats of Red Guard. Then it's tile time.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 27, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope you returned that cart to the cart corral.


Left it inside the store in the "cart section", thank you very much.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 27, 2022)

Got a new one in the stable ! She is a hotrod !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 27, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Got a new one in the stable ! She is a hotrod !


Mountain  warbler!


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Left it inside the store in the "cart section", thank you very much.



Would you happen to have photographic evidence?


----------



## Big7 (Mar 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Presloped two showers today. Took me all day. I've layed a lot of tile, but never done a shower
> 
> Felted the floor(probably a waste of time and money), put down lath(probably a waste of time and money) and put in sand topping mix.
> 
> ...


Be a good floor for a smoke house.
Just hit it with some degreaser and all the drippins' would just wash away. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Would you happen to have photographic evidence?


Negative. You'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 29, 2022)

New smoking area, complete with roof for the heaviest of downpours


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 29, 2022)

Lowes this morning.

How sorry do you have to be to put the cart NEXT to the cart corral?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 29, 2022)

Put the preslopes in these two showers the other day and got the liners and mud beds done today. 

I have about 3 total days in these two showers and I still have to water proof them before they can be tiled.

A lot of work. I've laid a lot of tile, but these are my first showers.

No wonder a tile shower starts at around $5,000. 

Small shower is 48"x42". Large shower is 4'x7'.  

I'm glad the basement has a tub that just gets a tile surround. 

I tried to get them perfect so I can tile the floors and then start the walls from the floor up(as opposed to starting the second row on the wall and then going back and cutting all the first row tiles).


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Lowes this morning.
> 
> How sorry do you have to be to put the cart NEXT to the cart corral?
> 
> View attachment 1143459




Maybe it was in there and an employee took it out when he took all the   basskets away but couldn't handle the oddball at the same time? All the baskets are gone...


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 29, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Maybe it was in there and an employee took it out when he took all the   basskets away but couldn't handle the oddball at the same time? All the baskets are gone...


Glass half full kind of thing....


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm thinking some Florida lawdog was up here investigating and swung by Lowes and then didn't put his cart in the corral.

It's flat in Florida so them people don't realize unattended carts will roll down the hill.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2022)

When I go to Aldi I leave my cart and .25 cents anywhere I park and pass it on. Lol


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm thinking some Florida lawdog was up here investigating and swung by Lowes and then didn't put his cart in the corral.
> 
> It's flat in Florida so them people don't realize unattended carts will roll down the hill.


Can't afford to go up there. Gas is $37.95 a gallon!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2022)

Intruder taking a ride in a wheel well.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## buckpasser (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Mar 30, 2022)

I caught @jiminbogart's Prius parked at a store. I'm tired of him complaining about shopping carts.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 30, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I caught @jiminbogart's Prius parked at a store. I'm tired of him complaining about shopping carts.
> View attachment 1143512


I had @jiminbogart pegged for a Tesla!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1143475


Please tell me that’s no where near coastal ga


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Please tell me that’s no where near coastal ga


One just like it is probably in your backyard swamp.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 30, 2022)

@sinclair1  across the Savannah River pal but your area is loaded with them too...just part of it. Big diamondbacks, timber’s and little pigmy rattlers too


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 30, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> View attachment 1143478View attachment 1143479View attachment 1143480


Oh look! You have a pet beaver!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> @sinclair1  across the Savannah River pal but your area is loaded with them too...just part of it. Big diamondbacks, timber’s and little pigmy rattlers too


I came from copperhead country, but these rattlers grow big down here I guess. I haven’t spotted one on the property yet. I am 200ft from wet swamp


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 30, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Intruder taking a ride in a wheel well.



Kinda favors 4hand. Was he wearing jorts?


----------



## slow motion (Mar 30, 2022)

Restaurant robot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 30, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> I came from copperhead country, but these rattlers grow big down here I guess. I haven’t spotted one on the property yet. I am 200ft from wet swamp


That's a pic of a cottonmouth. And yes, there are plenty of them down this way, especially in the swamps. No joke!  Not sure how big and nasty of a swamp you're 200ft from. Y'all just be careful while out in the yard, and when working around in bushes or piles of logs. And I'm being serious, y'all keep this in mind when out around stuff like that. Stay alert. Not trying to freak you out, just something you need to be aware of. Just don't go skinny dipping in the swamp and you MIGHT be okay.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 30, 2022)

First plant we bought after we got married, after almost twenty years it decided to bloom.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That's a pic of a cottonmouth. And yes, there are plenty of them down this way, especially in the swamps. No joke!  Not sure how big and nasty of a swamp you're 200ft from. Y'all just be careful while out in the yard, and when working around in bushes or piles of logs. And I'm being serious, y'all keep this in mind when out around stuff like that. Stay alert. Not trying to freak you out, just something you need to be aware of. Just don't go skinny dipping in the swamp and you MIGHT be okay.


I didn’t pay attention to the pic. I did have cotton mouth at the lake, but they always stayed out of the yard. I don’t think they like all my fertilizer and bug killer. I loosened up down here, but no piles of logs


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 31, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Oh look! You have a pet beaver!



He’s a good boy.  Rough on furniture though.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 31, 2022)

Fuel prices aren’t important…


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Fuel prices aren’t important…View attachment 1143702


I traded this for that! Imagine Atlanta on a rainy day!


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 1, 2022)

He isn’t big on making it eye appealing, and he might set the house on fire before it’s over with.  It’s a working dc powered crane. I think.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 1, 2022)

Somehow or another this young lady lived through this.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 1, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Somehow or another this young lady lived through this.View attachment 1143858


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wasn’t able to get better pics, but thought this was pretty wild-Crow in the front yard tangling with a baby snake-Guessing either a water snake or moccasin based on the coloration….never witnessed such a thing before and wasn’t aware of crows being natural born killers!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Somehow or another this young lady lived through this.View attachment 1143858


God's Grace.


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2022)

Working on deck and roof last weekend


----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 1, 2022)

Loke clockwork. Dumb Donald is back and fighting himself defending his mahonia bush


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 1, 2022)

Beautiful place Resica - you got it going on in PA.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 1, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Somehow or another this young lady lived through this.



Crazy how that happens.

I went on a call in Buckhead where a girl took a curve too fast in her Accord. Slide sideways through a front yard and hit a small dogwood(4-6" diameter, triple trunk) hardly any damage where the driver's side door hit the tree. Driver was DRT. Her friend in the passenger seat didn't even have a scratch.

The driver actually didn't have a scratch either. I think her neck was broken.

Bystanders were doing chest compressions while the driver was still in the driver's seat. Not very effective.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 1, 2022)

Resica said:


> Working on deck and roof last weekend



When y'all build a deck, y'all really build a deck.

Great view!


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 1, 2022)

My wife saw a picture of a powder room floor on instagram and asked if I could duplicate it.

No problemo says I.

I'm laying all the tile out to get the pattern. I'll cut the white pennies out under the "stars" and put the black pennies in(they are just sitting on top now) and tape them down before I actually lay the tile.
Everything inside the single black row are whole(or almost whole) mosaics. Everything else are pieces and strips of mosaics.

Not difficult, but it's time consuming to lay out.

The 1x4 is just there to act as a temporary baseboard. The final base is a 1x8 with wainscoting. Probably vertical nickel gap.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Crazy how that happens.
> 
> I went on a call in Buckhead where a girl took a curve too fast in her Accord. Slide sideways through a front yard and hit a small dogwood(4-6" diameter, triple trunk) hardly any damage where the driver's side door hit the tree. Driver was DRT. Her friend in the passenger seat didn't even have a scratch.
> 
> ...



Had a similar one to that. Single cab Chevy was hit by a school bus. Speed limit was 35 mph in that area. Truck was stopped waiting to turn left, bus hit it on the drivers side.  Driver suffered a broken neck and was pronounced on scene, passenger had zero injuries.  Sometimes it seems the slow speed  wrecks are more deadly than the high speed ones.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Bystanders were doing chest compressions while the driver was still in the driver's seat. Not very effective.


I responded to an overdose one time & found the girlfriend trying to do compressions on him w/him still in the bed. Told her that wouldn't work, grabbed him & pulled him onto the floor. CPR still didn't work though. He was gone.
M.E. questioned what caused the bruising under his arms. It was where I pulled him from the bed onto the floor.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 2, 2022)

Sigh! Put in a new tank, but had to hire out the new pump for my pops place. 210 feet of galvanized pipe, thought I could pull it by hand?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 2, 2022)

Terrible way to go.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 2, 2022)

Found a new cave out turkey hunting. I’m 6’4-6’5 depending on what convenient store I’m leaving  I could walk thru it with a shotgun slung on my back and not even stoop. Looked like a good place for a injun attack to me


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Found a new cave out turkey hunting. I’m 6’4-6’5 depending on what convenient store I’m leaving  I could walk thru it with a shotgun slung on my back and not even stoop. Looked like a good place for a injun attack to meView attachment 1144037View attachment 1144036View attachment 1144035


That is cool!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 3, 2022)

Good Morning GON Family!


----------



## slow motion (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2022)

Live from my backyard...


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 3, 2022)

Horses don't like strawberries.

Got the master bath floor tile down.

It looks good from far and far from good. I always use spacers to stay straight and square, but there is no way to use spacers on interlocking hexagon mosaic. I had to eyeball it and the eyeball was off a tad.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Horses don't like strawberries.
> 
> Got the master bath floor tile down.
> 
> It looks good from far and far from good. I always use spacers to stay straight and square, but there is no way to use spacers on interlocking hexagon mosaic. I had to eyeball it and the eyeball was off a tad. View attachment 1144339View attachment 1144340



They don't like hotdogs either!
Wifey had one in her hands... treating the dogs with it, and ol' drafthorse seemed real interested, so she gave it and he chewed it down, to my surprise.  A few seconds later, he paused and kakked it out at her and stomped off real disgusted like...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 4, 2022)

Glade Creek grist mill, Babcock State Park


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 4, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Glade Creek grist mill, Babcock State Park
> View attachment 1144436



Nice shot!
Cool place for sure..Have some great shots of it myself. Even made one into a canvas.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 4, 2022)

Here's a little better one with the creek and snow.  Grew up 10 minutes away from it, saw pictures of it all over the world when I was active duty, caught a lot of trout out of that creek


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 4, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Here's a little better one with the creek and snow.  Grew up 10 minutes away from it, saw pictures of it all over the world when I was active duty, caught a lot of trout out of that creekView attachment 1144558



Beautiful…Definitely a special place. We actually found it somewhat accidentally while traveling back from my wife’s parents in Ohio, venturing over to get some more recent pics of the New River bridge.

Here’s one of my shots of it from that trip-Pretty much had the park to ourselves that day-but the ranger said about 4-6 weeks after we were there, the folks would be elbow to elbow for the exact shot i have-just in all its fall color glory! We were there around Labor Day.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 5, 2022)

Bleckley County.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 5, 2022)

Waving proudly during our pit stop in Roanoke…

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## slow motion (Apr 5, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Waving proudly during our pit stop in Roanoke…
> 
> Good Morning Folks!
> View attachment 1144606


Love to see Old Glory flying high and proud.  Thanks for posting this.  Made my day.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 5, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Love to see Old Glory flying high and proud.  Thanks for posting this.  Made my day.



My pleasure brother!
Feel the same way-Love watching the one off I-985 in Oakwood at the camping store wave when I’m passing by-Definitely a sight to see!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 5, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Beautiful…Definitely a special place. We actually found it somewhat accidentally while traveling back from my wife’s parents in Ohio, venturing over to get some more recent pics of the New River bridge.
> 
> Here’s one of my shots of it from that trip-Pretty much had the park to ourselves that day-but the ranger said about 4-6 weeks after we were there, the folks would be elbow to elbow for the exact shot i have-just in all its fall color glory! We were there around Labor Day.
> View attachment 1144561


That is probably the most photographed and painted mill in history I would guess, nice


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 5, 2022)

Backyard turned into a 2 acre swimming pool

These girls decided to swim home

Then a drake and hen mallard showed up


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 5, 2022)

Isn't that debris in the valley?

Just kidding. Beautiful place.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 5, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Isn't that debris in the valley?View attachment 1144783
> 
> Just kidding. Beautiful place.


Not mine, it’s up the street along our walk. It has no grass and one of my favorite on our road.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 5, 2022)

Visited two of the four area battlefields in/around Fredericksburg today-Neat history! Id venture to guess that these battles were near or just as significant as Gettysburg was.
At Spotsylvania, one info board stated that if they were counted as one single battle, the battles at Spotsylvania and Wilderness would have been the single deadliest battle in the war-Over 30k Union and 24k Confederate soldiers died in the course of just a few days!


The deer couldn’t care less of our presence!


Plan to visit the other two(Wilderness & Chancellorsville) on Thursday. Drove thru them today heading to the museum at the visitors center.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 5, 2022)

I was waterproofing showers when the neighbor behind me called to tell me that a large tree had fallen from my place, across his fence, across his drive way(a lot of traffic on the drive way, a horse farm and two other houses) and across another neighbor's fence.

No one had a saw, and my saws were an hour round trip away, so I borrowed a saw from another neighbor.

I cut the tree up and pushed the driveway clear and said I'd be back when it dried out.

Tree appeared to be healthy, so I am not "legally" responsible, but I would have done the same thing even it the tree had not been on my property.

The man with the cows said he was going to replace a few fence posts and run some barb wire to keep the cows in. I assumed the tree limbs would keep them in. I was wrong.

I'm surprised I wasn't injured cutting up the tree. I took a few risks and made some dangerous cuts to save time.

I had to run cows off while we were stringing the wire.

I would have loved to have a time lapse video of cutting up that tree. I had a small(but sharp) saw and I got the tree cut up fast.

Picture from neighbor:


----------



## slow motion (Apr 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Isn't that debris in the valley?View attachment 1144783
> 
> Just kidding. Beautiful place.


Now that's an eye for detail.


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 6, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I was waterproofing showers when the neighbor behind me called to tell me that a large tree had fallen from my place, across his fence, across his drive way(a lot of traffic on the drive way, a horse farm and two other houses) and across another neighbor's fence.
> 
> No one had a saw, and my saws were an hour round trip away, so I borrowed a saw from another neighbor.
> 
> ...


Fortunate to at least have a skid steer handy. That would have really sucked had you had to move all that by hand as well.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 6, 2022)

I wondered why my helper is always going in circles ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2022)

Just a snail


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like ole speedy.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 7, 2022)

Man cave in the works. Gonna be a nice one ?


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 7, 2022)

Had this done on a house I built. It was an after thought by the homeowner.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 7, 2022)

Got some rain last night.


----------



## ryork (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 8, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Good Morning GON Family!
> View attachment 1144142


You need to have that printed out in large format and frame it. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 8, 2022)

I agree, awesome shot.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 8, 2022)

Whelp some dummy has decided to get back into the trees.... First load delivered today


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 8, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Whelp some dummy has decided to get back into the trees.... First load delivered today
> View attachment 1145441


If youre on my side of town let me know. Richmond hill ga


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 8, 2022)

The neighbors got some bugs


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 8, 2022)

Should I de-claw it?


----------



## ryork (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2022)

View from the porch this morning


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View from the porch this morning
> View attachment 1145513



Drove through your neck of the woods yesterday evening heading home from VA and it started sleeting on us a little and a couple of the ridges had a good blanket covered on em’. Pretty much the entire I-26 corridor from Johnson City to Us-23 at Dillsboro…Was purty!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Drove through your neck of the woods yesterday evening heading home from VA and it started sleeting on us a little and a couple of the ridges had a good blanket covered on em’. Pretty much the entire I-26 corridor from Johnson City to Us-23 at Dillsboro…Was purty!!


When you got off exit 27 from I-40 to get on 19/23/74 headed toward Dillsboro, you were within a few miles of my house.


----------



## ryork (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1145527


I'll see that'un and raise you this'un:


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll see that'un and raise you this'un:
> 
> View attachment 1145541


You win! Luggage rack was your ace!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 9, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Visited two of the four area battlefields in/around Fredericksburg today-Neat history! Id venture to guess that these battles were near or just as significant as Gettysburg was.
> At Spotsylvania, one info board stated that if they were counted as one single battle, the battles at Spotsylvania and Wilderness would have been the single deadliest battle in the war-Over 30k Union and 24k Confederate soldiers died in the course of just a few days!
> View attachment 1144790
> View attachment 1144792View attachment 1144793View attachment 1144794View attachment 1144795View attachment 1144796
> ...



Hooker was lounging around at a private home in the Wilderness and nearly taken out with a cannon ball in the column on the home announcing the Rebs were nearby and meant business.
I would like to stand in the spot the Rebs defended at Fredericksburg, where so many blue bellies were cut down the ground below the reb position was an undulating moving blue mass. Burnside woulda kept sending men to their certain death if they hadn't finally talked him out of another assault.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 9, 2022)

Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 9, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.
> View attachment 1145594


Dadgum Circle K pumps for set 17 cents a gallon more than the sign out by the road a few days ago. I noticed it as I was pumping and went inside and got a refund for the price difference. When I came back outside I let several people know to compare the price on the pump they were using with the sign out by the road.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Dadgum Circle K pumps for set 17 cents a gallon more than the sign out by the road a few days ago. I noticed it as I was pumping and went inside and got a refund for the price difference. When I came back outside I let several people know to compare the price on the pump they were using with the sign out by the road.


That's fraud. Plain & simple.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 9, 2022)

4HAND said:


> That's fraud. Plain & simple.


The assistant manager tried to tell me that the pumps were down the night before, but I told her that wasn't my problem and she had to honor the lower price. Then I had to tell her to how to do the math to figure out how much she owed me back. I guess she was the only option for assistant manager


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Apr 9, 2022)

Jenkins county courthouse


----------



## Big7 (Apr 9, 2022)

Found this in a Kennedy Tool Chest I bought years ago for Daddy when I worked at a company that had a tool account. No way to buy the tools and equipment without an interest free way to buy through a payroll deduction.

Found this military grade insect repellant in a drawer a few days ago.

Anyhoooo... He never put any dirty tools in it because that's a very expensive tool box and he didn't want to get the lined drawers dirty.

Uncle Sam was good to him while he was active duty 42 years. ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Orange man winery


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Found this in a Kennedy Tool Chest I bought years ago when I worked at a company that had a tool account. No way to buy the tools and equipment without an interest free way to buy through a payroll deduction.
> 
> Found this military grade insect repellant in a drawer a few days ago.
> 
> ...



You could get that at the Army/Navy surplus store back in the day. Been a long time since I've seen "benzocaine" listed on any product.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 9, 2022)

gotta love CHEAP gas!

Road trip Monday. I’ll stir your pot with some pics. For now, I’ll repost this…





4HAND said:


> Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.
> View attachment 1145594


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2022)

Found this in Daddy's Tool Chest too..

I don't think you can buy anything for 79 cents ago and I can barely remember "Revco" period. ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Found this in Daddy's Tool Chest too..
> 
> I don't think you can buy anything for 79 cents ago and I can barely remember "Revco" period. ?View attachment 1145657



Back in the day my Mom would buy us new sneakers. Of course we wanted white. After the stains would no longer wash out she would buy that and dye all of our sneakers black.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2022)

I’ve posted this on here before but it’s still amazing to me the resemblance between my son and my dad. My dad was in the Army and fought in Vietnam. My son was about a month out from his vacation on Paris Island.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 10, 2022)

Wow, they look like twins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Wow, they look like twins.


Flop ears n all?


----------



## ryork (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)

Uncovered these jumbos while making the start of our raised garden beds….Had a few worms that size or bigger!
Never seen a grub quite that big personally.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)

Few shots from Edith J. Carrier Arboretum-Harrisonburg, VA. Not quite fully bloomed out, but there was some color staring to pop.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 10, 2022)

Ocala Sam's 

Everywhere else it was around $4.00.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Top of the line in the day.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)

Barboursville Ruins-VA


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)

Giant Nutcracker head-Orange, VA


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)

Interesting-Now a literal dot on a map, Orange County, VA used to encompass much of the upper mid-west in its territory:


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2022)

no self respecting southern eats instant grits.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 11, 2022)

Son caught this Mahi off Costa Rica.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 11, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Uncovered these jumbos while making the start of our raised garden beds….Had a few worms that size or bigger!
> Never seen a grub quite that big personally.
> View attachment 1145745View attachment 1145746


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 11, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> View attachment 1145975



You brave! As soon as picked the one I had up, it immediately pinched down on my gloves and didn’t let go for at least 15-20 seconds or so.
Not sure if they hurt, but not aiming to find out either!
That ones a sure enough biggun’ too!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 11, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> I’ve posted this on here before but it’s still amazing to me the resemblance between my son and my dad. My dad was in the Army and fought in Vietnam. My son was about a month out from his vacation on Paris Island.View attachment 1145701


I showed my little 82 y/o Mama those pics.

She said in proper English " those are some good- looking boys". ?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 11, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> You could get that at the Army/Navy surplus store back in the day. Been a long time since I've seen "benzocaine" listed on any product.


P & M Army Surplus in Athens closed a few years back. I went in there a LOT. You could find some good stuff in there but you had to weed through some junk. ?
The one in Marietta is decent but way to far to make a special trip and I don't go to the big cities much since I retired.

Talking about Daddy and Uncle Sam, I may very well be the first "civilian" to have full sets of the then "new" Digital BDU Camo. First I know of anyway.?


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 11, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1145967
> no self respecting southern eats instant grits.


That’s the General Putnam ain’t it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> That’s the General Putnam ain’t it?


Yep, where they filmed my cousin Vinny.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 11, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Yep, where they filmed my cousin Vinny.


Quack might think it’s strange that you have a picture of the fire that seems to have just started. Just saying


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 11, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 1145878


Valle Crucis?


----------



## slow motion (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Apr 11, 2022)

Replacing vinyl siding in a garage where the customer sits and smokes. This was pressure washed over the weekend.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 11, 2022)

How some places do solar. And naming places as tourist attractions.


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 11, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> How some places do solar. And naming places as tourist attractions.View attachment 1146018View attachment 1146019


What'ch'u doing in SoCal?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## GIII (Apr 11, 2022)

Choot um Sinclair!


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 11, 2022)

Excavators hard at work ?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Apr 11, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1146031



Invasive species. They will tear up your property, ruin plants, dig up grass, and they are not fun to clean. Hard to make them taste good if you do cook 'em. I suggest you shoot them all and toss the carcasses deep in the swamp.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 11, 2022)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Invasive species. They will tear up your property, ruin plants, dig up grass, and they are not fun to clean. Hard to make them taste good if you do cook 'em. I suggest you shoot them all and toss the carcasses deep in the swamp.


It’s along our daily walk. We are living among the critters now and a few holes in the grass don’t bother me anymore.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 11, 2022)

My son enjoys these things… and a new one under construction 




ddgarcia said:


> What'ch'u doing in SoCal?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 11, 2022)

Love me some roller coasters! Montu is the best. ??


----------



## Mike 65 (Apr 11, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Excavators hard at work ?View attachment 1146030


When I was a kid nothing was more fun than a pile of dirt!


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 11, 2022)

there may be 1… or 2… or  15 here these days. This is one view from a hill…. Maybe 5 different coasters in this section of the park.




Lukikus2 said:


> Love me some roller coasters! Montu is the best. ??


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Valle Crucis?



Yes Sir-I wonder how that place not only remained open, but expanded to second building a few blocks away considering the area it’s in. Had to travel a little to get to it for sure and even still there’s basically nothing else there.
But it was a pretty neat place to visit none-the-less! Enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2022)

Future pork chops


----------



## Dutch (Apr 12, 2022)

Smiling Jack


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 12, 2022)

Wish there was more leftover hash.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 12, 2022)

Finally lunchtime ?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Finally lunchtime ?View attachment 1146164


Add a can of vienna's, a piece of hoop cheese and some soda crackers and you will have a gourmet meal.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 12, 2022)

This is actually a great idea


----------



## ddgarcia (Apr 12, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1146170
> This is actually a great idea


Gonna need some bigger wheels to chop em off at the knees I would think


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 12, 2022)

Spring color...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Apr 13, 2022)

When you have to cut all kinds of different sized round cake boards.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 13, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1146170
> This is actually a great idea


I had a bushog that looked just like that. It was scary I have it away


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 13, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1146170
> This is actually a great idea





ddgarcia said:


> Gonna need some bigger wheels to chop em off at the knees I would think


----------



## MX5HIGH (Apr 13, 2022)

Columbus, Ga.  Of course the lines were so long it was difficult to get into Sam’s parking lot.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 14, 2022)

Irving is back!

He is hunting eggs and birds that make nests on the garage beam.

I relocated him to the woods.

What kind of snake is he? I use the catchall "black snake", but I assume I'm wrong.


----------



## Mars (Apr 14, 2022)

I wish my pup had played with Irving instead of whoever he tried to play with this afternoon.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 14, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1146170
> This is actually a great idea


Can I borrow it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Can I borrow it?


I was going to build one for trimming my English ivy at a previous house, but moved before it’s creation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 14, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Irving is back!
> 
> He is hunting eggs and birds that make nests on the garage beam.
> 
> ...


Oh, Jim! That's the highly venomous Black Mamba they've been looking for in Bogart! You can can clearly tell it's him by it's black color. He was last seen left unattended in a displaced shopping cart at Walmarks! But by the time animal rescue came to get it, it was gone. Apparently, it got into your truck when you parked by that particular cart at Walmarks recently. What are the odds? Wow!

Looks to be a rat snake as best I can tell from the tiny pics. You're good. Don't burn the house down and relocate.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 14, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, Jim! That's the highly venomous Black Mamba they've been looking for in Bogart!



I knew it had to be either a mamba or a rattlesnake.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 14, 2022)

My 9 day laborers help me keep my clover mowed down


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 14, 2022)

Another controlled burn we did a long leaf stand, it was hot!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 14, 2022)

Picture from a friends trail cam her in N FL this deer season.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 15, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> When I was a kid nothing was more fun than a pile of dirt!


 Yep, lots of times a dirt clod fight would break out after a good time of playing King of the Hill.


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 15, 2022)

Early morning view of Ridgepole.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 15, 2022)

Mars said:


> I wish my pup had played with Irving instead of whoever he tried to play with this afternoon.View attachment 1146530


Poor little feller.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 15, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1146552
> 
> 
> Picture from a friends trail cam her in N FL this deer season.


Is that panther black?!


----------



## Mars (Apr 15, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Poor little feller.


Still all swole up this morning.


----------



## redeli (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Apr 15, 2022)

My friends Emu fell in love with him.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 16, 2022)

Dachshund don’t like lizards


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey Mister, can we have some birdseed


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 17, 2022)

Gobble Gobble


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 18, 2022)

Shipping costs getting out of hand


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 18, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> Gobble Gobble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one ran into something


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 18, 2022)

I think @jiminbogart was at the Brunswick Walmart today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 18, 2022)

When only the best will do. Get you some 19 Crimes by the one and only Snoop D O double G!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 18, 2022)

Horrible pics because I had to zoom in on my cell through the front window.  Been seeing him fly around the house a bit recently . Yesterday he landed in the field in front of the house and stayed there for 30 minutes.

Probably 300 yards out


----------



## slow motion (Apr 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> When only the best will do. Get you some 19 Crimes by the one and only Snoop D O double G!
> 
> View attachment 1147204
> 
> View attachment 1147205


Or if you prefer  19 Crimes Martha Stewart Edition.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 18, 2022)

Time to  fess up.  How many of you own one of these.  The capacity is  amazing but the  price tag is a bit off putting.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 19, 2022)

Sometimes you have a busy shift.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 20, 2022)

Confederate Rose transplant is a success!


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 20, 2022)

Pair of wood ducks inspecting the tree for pecans, or maybe looking for a holler.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 20, 2022)

Black fox squirrel


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 20, 2022)

My dock at Oconee this am before the crappie beat down.


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 20, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Black fox squirrel
> 
> View attachment 1147468


Nice squirrel!   It looks like summer there!  We don't have many leaves here yet. We did have a nice frost the last two mornings though.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 20, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Nice squirrel!   It looks like summer there!  We don't have many leaves here yet. We did have a nice frost the last two mornings though.


It's greened up a lot since last week but there was a bit of frost this morning


----------



## Sixes (Apr 20, 2022)

Ran into this little fellow last week


----------



## ryork (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 21, 2022)

Quite possibly the biggest tree I’ve ever seen in Georgia


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Quite possibly the biggest tree I’ve ever seen in Georgia View attachment 1147697


Impressive.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 21, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Impressive.


The picture doesn’t do it justice. I’ll bet it’s 10-12’ in circumference, easy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> The picture doesn’t do it justice. I’ll bet it’s 10-12’ in circumference, easy.


I bet. Unusually large trees are very interesting to me. I know of some huge pines, oaks and cypress trees, that would blow your mind, if they’re still standing.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 21, 2022)

is that a domestic dog or a yote?



ryork said:


> View attachment 1147688


----------



## Mars (Apr 21, 2022)

Tried some of that expanding foam on a mailbox post I just installed and I was very pleased with it.  It's a good bit more expensive than quickcrete but I didn't have water near by and I didn't have to pickup a 80lb bag of concrete.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 22, 2022)

Nice view of the river.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Can’t wait for the patio overlooking the swamp!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2022)

We lost, but it was a nice cool evening for a game.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Ole Sinclairs no smoking no drinking eating right life must suck……..not so fast it’s low country boil smoked pork belly day!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2022)

Look what I stepped in.
Over 4 ft deep. Was doing some yard work in the back yard. Went all the way down. Right leg went in nearly to my hip. Left knee buckled & I kind of sat/fell down. Thankfully I wasn't hurt.
This is the size of it after I caved in the sides.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2022)

I love operating heavy equipment.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Look what I stepped in.View attachment 1147954
> Over 4 ft deep. Was doing some yard work in the back yard. Went all the way down. Right leg went in nearly to my hip. Left knee buckled & I kind of sat/fell down. Thankfully I wasn't hurt.
> This is the size of it after I caved in the sides. View attachment 1147955


Being that you’re in Florida,my mind might make the leap to sinkhole. Might be worthwhile to be cautious,ask somebody at state level to look at it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Look what I stepped in.View attachment 1147954
> Over 4 ft deep. Was doing some yard work in the back yard. Went all the way down. Right leg went in nearly to my hip. Left knee buckled & I kind of sat/fell down. Thankfully I wasn't hurt.
> This is the size of it after I caved in the sides. View attachment 1147955


That’ll get your attention for sure. I couldn’t tell you how many times that’s happened to me while walking through pine rows, deer hunting. And like you, all the way up to my waist. Except I prolly came out of the hole faster than you. A lot faster.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 23, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Ole Sinclairs no smoking no drinking eating right life must suck……..not so fast it’s low country boil smoked pork belly day! View attachment 1147946


Looks good, man. I’d hurt myself on that.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Being that you’re in Florida,my mind might make the leap to sinkhole. Might be worthwhile to be cautious,ask somebody at state level to look at it.


It's my fault. When we cleared this property almost 25 years ago I buried a bunch of debris without burning it. I didn't burn it because I was concerned about catching the surrounding woods on fire. It was really dry. As the debris rotted over the years It's created depressions in the 2 areas I buried them. This is the second "sinkhole".
Thankfully the 2 areas I buried are well away from anything.
If I ever clear another piece of property I will burn or haul off debris.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> It's my fault. When we cleared this property almost 25 years ago I buried a bunch of debris without burning it. I didn't burn it because I was concerned about catching the surrounding woods on fire. It was really dry. As the debris rotted over the years It's created depressions in the 2 areas I buried them. This is the second "sinkhole".
> Thankfully the 2 areas I buried are well away from anything.
> If I ever clear another piece of property I will burn or haul off debris.


Whew! Good.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2022)

Yeah. Normally in Florida you automatically think sinkhole. 
In fact, about a mile from me there's a neighborhood of about 60 or so houses. Most are probably 40 + years old.
IIRC, 4 or 5 of those houses have been affected by sinkholes.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Little bottles of Cholula? No sez I 64oz ninja sauce


----------



## Raylander (Apr 23, 2022)

Etowah..


----------



## Mars (Apr 23, 2022)

Vidalia air show was a good time


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hiding behind the screens


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 23, 2022)

man! My boy could work with that!



sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1148002
> Little bottles of Cholula? No sez I 64oz ninja sauce


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 23, 2022)

It’s the season..


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 24, 2022)

I don't want to be no man on a strang.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2022)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Invasive species. They will tear up your property, ruin plants, dig up grass, and they are not fun to clean. Hard to make them taste good if you do cook 'em. I suggest you shoot them all and toss the carcasses deep in the swamp.


Cause a lot of horse and cattle to break legs too.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Future pork chops
> View attachment 1146097


Need help? Hollar' ?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2022)

Passed by this and almost passed out.

I can build a Cooker/Smoker and a trailer for that !!


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2022)

X sent me this from her brother's back yard a day or two ago. South Carolina.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 24, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1148111


And a crop/sand circle in the background.  The truth is out there.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2022)

Big Gag


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2022)

Cooler full


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2022)

New Sunshine Skyway in October or November last year.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2022)

Big red


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 24, 2022)

@Dutch, y'all worked on 'em!
Where were you fishing out of?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2022)

4HAND said:


> @Dutch, y'all worked on 'em!
> Where were you fishing out of?


Horseshoe Beach.
We have a place there.
Looking off the balcony at our boathouse and dock we share with a neighbor


----------



## Big7 (Apr 25, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Horseshoe Beach.
> We have a place there.
> Looking off the balcony at our boathouse and dock we share with a neighbor
> View attachment 1148209


Just a little North of my old place.
Can't wait to get back. ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 25, 2022)

Which one of you bosses is this?


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Which one of you bosses is this? View attachment 1148275


Good goobitty goop! That’s what you call a hog on a hog!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2022)

Evening on the front porch...



(Panorama function=curved lines)


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1148111


Where is this


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1148342



Market price?


----------



## Jimmypop (Apr 25, 2022)

Springtime ain't bad either.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 26, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 1148354


Cool pic!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Where is this


Hilton Head


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

What kinda eggs r those?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

On the ground wide open in a logging deck


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 26, 2022)

killdeer eggs...


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 26, 2022)

Changed out my interior cedar handrails and pickets.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> View attachment 1148415


This is one of those birds that look and sound like seagulls but you see them in fields all the time


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 26, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> This is one of those birds that look and sound like seagulls but you see them in fields all the time


Killdeer


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 26, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Killdeer


See them on the roof of my customers' plants often.

They are tricky birds.  They will feign being hurt and lead you away from the nest.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2022)

Big moth...don't know the species


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 26, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Big moth...don't know the speciesView attachment 1148458


Pretty for sure


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Killdeer


Oh, y'all were serious.lol


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 26, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> See them on the roof of my customers' plants often.
> 
> They are tricky birds.  They will feign being hurt and lead you away from the nest.


This one did that today. I thought I was actually hurt and almost walked over to it, @dang I'm getting educated today


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 26, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> This one did that today. I thought I was actually hurt and almost walked over to it, @dang I'm getting educated today


Yeah, they can put on quite the show.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1148530



If you got that out without breaking something. You did good


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> If you got that out without breaking something. You did good


It came right out. Explains why it was running rough.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 27, 2022)

Evidence of expansion and contraction


----------



## GT90 (Apr 27, 2022)

We had a dirty floor this morning.  Yuck.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2022)

This used to mean something. Now its in the middle of a patch of woods with development all around.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 28, 2022)

Passed this last week near Euharlee Ga. Wanted to buy it on the spot!


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 28, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Passed this last week near Euharlee Ga. Wanted to buy it on the spot!View attachment 1148776


I would too


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful home.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Apr 28, 2022)

This hen keeps hanging close to the house.  She’s got to have a nest nearby.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 28, 2022)

No way I would buy that house. Not with all those bushes there. Beautiful house though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 28, 2022)

Got three good ones today. Or y'all can be the judge of that 

Smallest gopher tortoise I have seen. Stand off with a racer. And guinea wasps perfectly content on a wind chime.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 28, 2022)

My son took this dummy out to fetch, she saw a deer, and off to the races. Found her about a half mile away sitting in the driveway like she was waiting on an Uber.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ryork (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Mars (May 1, 2022)

I saw one of yall yesterday


----------



## slow motion (May 1, 2022)

Mars said:


> I saw one of yall yesterdayView attachment 1149185


Been called a yard ape a time or two but  it wasn't me as I worked in my garden most of the day.


----------



## slow motion (May 1, 2022)




----------



## ryork (May 1, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (May 1, 2022)

Caught this little fella posing in the road a few minutes ago. About 14"long.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 1, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1149225


That coyote gets around and must not like gmc.

Daughter's old gmc terrain had an identical dent before we donated it to cars for kids.


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2022)

Got his suit on for Sunday.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 1, 2022)

I was at a traffic light Friday and noticed this Grey vixen looking over her shoulder, so I pulled in to take a look at what she was so interested in


----------



## jiminbogart (May 1, 2022)

Got the shop insulated Saturday(subbed it out). Drywall coming Wednesday.





Got the master shower floor tile laid today and started on the walls for the shower on floor 2.

My tile game ain't what it used to be. The floor drain is not square with the walls. It was when I put the mortar bed in. I must have moved it somehow during the process. Can't fix it without tearing out the entire pan. That ain't happening.
Kinda Rooster Toddish. 

I'll put the bottom row of wall tile on after I epoxy grout the shower floors. Then grout the walls and caulk the corners and the joints where the wall meets the floor.

It was an error using 24" wall tile. I have some lippage even though I used levelers.




Master shower walls in progress.




Laying out the miters.



Floor 2 jack n jill bath floor.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the shop insulated Saturday(subbed it out). Drywall coming Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 1149365
> View attachment 1149372
> ...


Don’t worry about those other mistakes, Jim. No one will notice. Just make dang sure you have the toilets leveled.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Don’t worry about those other mistakes, Jim. No one will notice. Just make dang sure you have the toilets leveled.




Only thing worse than an unlevel toilet is one that rocks.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Only thing worse than an unlevel toilet is one that rocks.


A loose seat ain’t much fun either!


----------



## ryork (May 2, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (May 2, 2022)

Done a little work at the church Saturday


----------



## 4HAND (May 2, 2022)

Little feller's senior prom was last Sat night. 

Lord where did the time go?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (May 2, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1149090



I know for a fact that you can fit 6 teenagers in the trunk of that model for a "free" visit to the drive in.


----------



## slow motion (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Mars (May 3, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1149564View attachment 1149565


That would have rurnt a hunt for sure if someone had been sitting there when it fell.


----------



## slow motion (May 3, 2022)

Mars said:


> That would have rurnt a hunt for sure if someone had been sitting there when it fell.


At the very least it would require clean drawers.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 3, 2022)

Been craving some tender.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 3, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Been craving some tender.
> 
> View attachment 1149647


I like it to, just not raw.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 3, 2022)

Like this maybe?


----------



## Silver Britches (May 3, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Like this maybe?
> 
> View attachment 1149656


Oh, yes! That‘ll work.


----------



## naildrvr (May 4, 2022)

This lady went with the cheapest electrical bid. The sheetrock and paint job in here is equally as good ?


----------



## Mars (May 4, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This lady went with the cheapest electrical bid. The sheetrock and paint job in here is equally as good ?View attachment 1149749


That won't be annoying at all.


----------



## slow motion (May 4, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This lady went with the cheapest electrical bid. The sheetrock and paint job in here is equally as good ?View attachment 1149749


Worked in a basement once where the  light switch for a finished room was in an unfinished mechanical room with a common wall. Electrician finally  put in a pop in box and flipped it  around to the other side but it was still 10 feet from the door.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 4, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This lady went with the cheapest electrical bid. The sheetrock and paint job in here is equally as good ?View attachment 1149749


That house wouldn’t happen to be in Bogart, would it?


----------



## naildrvr (May 4, 2022)

Mars said:


> That won't be annoying at all.


Not for me ?


----------



## naildrvr (May 4, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That house wouldn’t happen to be in Bogart, would it?


It's in Thomaston.


----------



## naildrvr (May 4, 2022)

The sad thing is that I gave her a list of 
subcontractors that I use on a regular basis that do quality work. She used my roofer and plumber and then found all these jack legs elsewhere. Saving a dime to spend a dolla


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 4, 2022)

Wishin' I wuz fishin'...


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 4, 2022)

My son is in LA LA land on business and he sent this picture.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 4, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> My son is in LA LA land on business and he sent this picture.
> 
> View attachment 1149827


The Rainbow is right next door. I got to meet Lemme there about 10 years ago.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This lady went with the cheapest electrical bid. The sheetrock and paint job in here is equally as good ?View attachment 1149749



That's so you can stand behind the door when a intruder is coming in and flip on the lights.


----------



## 4HAND (May 4, 2022)

We're so "uptown" we have a Chick-fil-A.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2022)

Mint julep time.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 5, 2022)

Just a cell phone pic


----------



## Doug B. (May 5, 2022)

In a spot in my yard!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 5, 2022)

4HAND said:


> We're so "uptown" we have a Chick-fil-A.
> View attachment 1149876




Great work detective. That's actually a mobile meth lab. 

They were smart enough not to make it a Donut truck. Don't want the lawdogs swarming around.


----------



## 4HAND (May 5, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Great work detective. That's actually a mobile meth lab.
> 
> They were smart enough not to make it a Donut truck. Don't want the lawdogs swarming around.


Ain't you about ready for another boat?


----------



## georgia_home (May 6, 2022)

Oaks tomorrow derby Saturday … wife has a collection, 90’s.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mint julep time.
> View attachment 1149918


----------



## jiminbogart (May 6, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Ain't you about ready for another boat?



Boat? I want me a CFA sandwich! 

You probably put a wrap on that stepvan to lure me back down there. 

You're getting desperate to break up that boat theft ring bust an innocent boat buyer that slipped a jewel out from under you.


----------



## 4HAND (May 6, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Boat? I want me a CFA sandwich!
> 
> You probably put a wrap on that stepvan to lure me back down there.
> 
> You're getting desperate to break up that boat theft ring bust an innocent boat buyer that slipped a jewel out from under you.


----------



## Swede (May 6, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (May 7, 2022)

They’re busy


----------



## sinclair1 (May 7, 2022)

Neighbor took this morning of the launch.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 7, 2022)

Starting to hatch!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 7, 2022)

Redneck lobsters.  Never ate any. Dug a many out of a ditch to use as fish bait, though.


----------



## Wanderlust (May 7, 2022)

Fresh water redfish and a few other fish out of the creek on my hunting land this morning. Released more than I kept.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2022)

The Hooch north of Franklin


----------



## jiminbogart (May 7, 2022)

Drywall hung yesterday and started finishing today. 

Subbed it out. 2 guys hung it in one day.  

It's gonna be a boat and car chop shop restoration shop.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 7, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Drywall hung yesterday and started finishing today.
> 
> Subbed it out. 2 guys hung it in one day.
> 
> ...


Wowser what a Chop shop. What’s the floor going to be. About to do my floor and can’t decide.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 7, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Wowser what a Chop shop. What’s the floor going to be. About to do my floor and can’t decide.



Plain concrete.

I'm a work horse not a show horse. 

I do like the epoxy finishes, but I'm just happy I'll be laying on concrete instead of snow/mud/dirt/gravel.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 7, 2022)

Loaded up for future oil changes for all the rides now!


----------



## naildrvr (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (May 8, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1150456



Buckner's?


----------



## fishfryer (May 8, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Fresh water redfish and a few other fish out of the creek on my hunting land this morning. Released more than I kept.View attachment 1150328View attachment 1150329


Send me your report card, I’ll put a gold star on it. That is a very nice mess of fish, and a cypress trout too!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 8, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Loaded up for future oil changes for all the rides now!



I went to the local NAPA Friday to buy the two fuel filters my Cummins requires. They wanted $195.

So much for buying local. I'll order Wix filters from Ebay for $105.


----------



## naildrvr (May 8, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I went to the local NAPA Friday to buy the two fuel filters my Cummins requires. They wanted $195.
> 
> So much for buying local. I'll order Wix filters from Ebay for $105.


Sounds just like my local NAPA. I don't buy from them anymore unless I'm in a pinch.


----------



## naildrvr (May 8, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Buckner's?


Yes sir. That's where Mama wanted to eat for Mother's Day.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 8, 2022)

I remember that sign.  Your wife made a good choice.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 8, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I went to the local NAPA Friday to buy the two fuel filters my Cummins requires. They wanted $195.
> 
> So much for buying local. I'll order Wix filters from Ebay for $105.



Same-I got the OEM filters for my daily driver car(Hyundai) for work online for like $3-4 each purchasing I think 10-12 at a time, and the OEM Honda filters were the same at about $4 each. 
Walmart had the K&N filters which I have being using awhile for our Mazda SUV that’s basically just a travel vehicle now and the Pathfinder that is rarely driven at all-Off road toy! on clearance for half off so I went ahead and stocked up!
The auto parts stores are crazy high in prices!


----------



## HarryO45 (May 8, 2022)

Just seen this flying over my house.  It was loud with props… I believe it is a B29?


----------



## Iwannashoot (May 8, 2022)

Sunset at Lake Talquin


----------



## Doug B. (May 9, 2022)

Early morning cabbage fields!


----------



## naildrvr (May 9, 2022)

Here's a sample of the quality sheetrock work by the low bidder?


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 9, 2022)

That looks like my sheetrock capabilities.  And why I don’t do it for a living.


----------



## snuffy (May 9, 2022)

Mine too!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 9, 2022)

As seen in a potential trade in.  A little much I think


----------



## Mike 65 (May 9, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> As seen in a potential trade in.  A little much I think
> View attachment 1150787


Looks like a homemade flotation device. Just in case he drives into a lake.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 9, 2022)

Strike two!  Lightning don’t play!


----------



## slow motion (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (May 10, 2022)

“Did you hear something?”


----------



## Mars (May 10, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Here's a sample of the quality sheetrock work by the low bidder?



It's hard to believe that anyone could do that poor of a job, stand back and say to themselves "Yep, looks good!" If they said anything to themself after the job it was probably "Well at least I can't see it from my house!"

The sheetrock crew that did my house were less than impressive but fortunately my painter fixed a lot of their mistakes.


----------



## slow motion (May 10, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> “Did you hear something?”View attachment 1150872


Probably something I ordered in that shipping container.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 10, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Here's a sample of the quality sheetrock work by the low bidder?View attachment 1150775



Well, I feel much better about my work now!

Mine’s not good, substandard by anyones definition-But it’s FAR better than that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2022)




----------



## redeli (May 11, 2022)

where is he going?


----------



## Mars (May 11, 2022)

Best I could tell, it looked like an A10 was gassing up over the house today.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 11, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (May 11, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


Don't slip and fall in there. Them rascals might  eat you before you could get out.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2022)

Before and after kitchen renovations. We bought a cat ranchers fixer upper in a softer market 3 yrs ago. We hired each trade and managed the kitchen portion but hired a Contractor for the master bath and basement reno's.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 11, 2022)

Three knot heads feasting in the yard. One got full


----------



## treemanjohn (May 11, 2022)

Now all 3 are chilling and digesting


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 11, 2022)

Mars said:


> Best I could tell, it looked like an A10 was gassing up over the house today.
> View attachment 1151069



That's cool. I may have to recaulk my windows if they don't quit doing bombing runs down here.


----------



## 4HAND (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (May 11, 2022)

Fantastic burger joint in Manchester, TN.


----------



## slow motion (May 12, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Fantastic burger joint in Manchester, TN.
> 
> View attachment 1151141View attachment 1151142


That's a fine looking burger. Love me some tots too.


----------



## Mars (May 12, 2022)

I guess I'm being a nosey neighbor but it sounds like the cut down machine is about to come in the house with me. Amazing how far sound can travel in an otherwise quiet area.


----------



## fireman32 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (May 12, 2022)




----------



## livinoutdoors (May 12, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> View attachment 1151230


So women, men, and half n halfs?


----------



## georgia_home (May 13, 2022)

Last weekends biology exercise and dinner prep. amberjack


----------



## treemanjohn (May 13, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> So women, men, and half n halfs?


I reckon. I watched my daughter walk up and look at the signs on both doors. She was confused. Incredible noodle house though. Right in @elfiii backyard


----------



## 4HAND (May 13, 2022)

The good (much needed rain).


The bad.


The ugly.


----------



## RedHills (May 13, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (May 13, 2022)

RedHills said:


> View attachment 1151363


Nice trout.


----------



## 4HAND (May 13, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (May 14, 2022)

About to put these beauties to good use


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 14, 2022)

Getting big, and Hungry!


The parentals have been keeping an eye on us!

Have even been sabotaging the wife’s car, ?!


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 14, 2022)

Front yard spring cleanup completed!


Roses are in full bloom now!


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 14, 2022)

I Never buy my wife flowers because they just die and get tossed! 

I know, I know…It’s about the thought…
So I just bought rose bushes instead and started making her bouquets.

Win, Win!

Bouquet of yellow roses:


Mothers Day Bouquet from the pink and white roses:


----------



## 4HAND (May 15, 2022)




----------



## RedHills (May 15, 2022)

False turkey tail


----------



## slow motion (May 16, 2022)

Starting to ripen.  Birds will probably find them soon.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 16, 2022)

Before and after master bath renovation


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## RedHills (May 16, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Before and after master bath renovationView attachment 1151830View attachment 1151831View attachment 1151830View attachment 1151831View attachment 1151832View attachment 1151833View attachment 1151830View attachment 1151831View attachment 1151832View attachment 1151833


Awesome!


----------



## Big7 (May 16, 2022)

One of Monroe's Confederate Dead.


----------



## georgia_home (May 16, 2022)

utah? A couple guys here with priority points thought we’re in… nope, not this year.

we are waiting for results here now…. next weekend I think



mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1151835


----------



## georgia_home (May 16, 2022)

A recent price check. sinclair / 7-11 has some of the lower prices in town. Most others in the area , excluding Costco/sams club, run 520-545. It’s a matter of how far you wanna drive for any savings. A bonus: evidence of the customer / owner I DID THAT war is evident 

and the gated community parking nazis. Had to pick up a friend and take him to the ER. In the time it took to get him packed and head out… 

Well, heard these guys lost the contract for not being nazi enough on visitors.


----------



## Big7 (May 16, 2022)

No Birthday
No Death Day
Prolly don't even know when he was born or how old he was.

Old Baptist Cemetery, downtown Monroe.
Owned and maintained by First United Methodist now.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 16, 2022)

Big7 said:


> One of Monroe's Confederate Dead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1151871View attachment 1151872


You sure it says Rev war plus he passed in 1843. He fought the redcoats.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 16, 2022)

Big7 said:


> No Birthday
> No Death Day
> Prolly don't even know when he was born or how old he was.
> 
> ...


Looks like his family were original pioneer settlers of first Morgan then Walton Counties. 
Mr Edwards 1827-1891. Family from old Virginia stock. Clerk of the court and longtime county court employee. Cant tell if he fought the blue hoard or not. His Grandma or Mom came to and settled u
near or on Indian lands when they were still hostile plus she had a house full of kids…very tough lady.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (May 17, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> You sure it says Rev war plus he passed in 1843. He fought the redcoats.


Good Catch !!!

That Grave was mixed in with a bunch of CSA headstones


----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)

A nice big four prong ginseng plant.


----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2022)

A couple of smaller ones under it.


----------



## naildrvr (May 17, 2022)

Ran across this today on a bath remodel job


----------



## Crakajak (May 17, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (May 17, 2022)

Don't know what this was used for 
It's in the bedroom and is fairly stout!


----------



## ddgarcia (May 17, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Don't know what this was used for


Yeah ya do.........................


----------



## naildrvr (May 17, 2022)

Somebody got creative ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 17, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Ran across this today on a bath remodel jobView attachment 1152016



Ah yes. The greatest new vacuum that weighed 50 lbs. Tore up all the baseboards, chair legs and table legs. Vacuuming stairs was a work out! I bet they still sell bags for them.


----------



## fireman32 (May 19, 2022)

Few blooms from our mountain hike, no idea what they’re called.


----------



## fireman32 (May 19, 2022)

When all this starts burning and even Ga. Power scratches their heads. Glad it finally went out.


----------



## naildrvr (May 19, 2022)

Window in a shower. The homeowner said it's not rotten, I kept it sealed up and painted ?


----------



## fireman32 (May 19, 2022)

Silver poplar bloom, I think.


----------



## fishfryer (May 19, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Silver poplar bloom, I think.View attachment 1152531


Tulip Poplar or Yellow Poplar


----------



## fireman32 (May 19, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Tulip Poplar or Yellow Poplar


It looks like the tulip poplar I’m familiar with.  Was talking with a man about it and he suggested it was a silver poplar, I’ll have to agree with you on it. We don’t have many poplars in my little area of woods.


----------



## fishfryer (May 19, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> It looks like the tulip poplar I’m familiar with.  Was talking with a man about it and he suggested it was a silver poplar, I’ll have to agree with you on it. We don’t have many poplars in my little area of woods.


Yeah it’s a Tulip Poplar also called Yellow Poplar, plenty of it above fall line all the way to Canada probably. I’ve got a big one in my yard I planted years ago. Good wood for woodworking,easy to work.


----------



## Doug B. (May 19, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Window in a shower. The homeowner said it's not rotten, I kept it sealed up and painted ?View attachment 1152528


Gotta love it when they say that!


----------



## sinclair1 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (May 19, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Window in a shower. The homeowner said it's not rotten, I kept it sealed up and painted ?View attachment 1152528



Those windows are probably older than anyone on this site!


----------



## sinclair1 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (May 19, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Yeah it’s a Tulip Poplar also called Yellow Poplar, plenty of it above fall line all the way to Canada probably. I’ve got a big one in my yard I planted years ago. Good wood for woodworking,easy to work.


@The Original Rooster may find this tidbit of info useful in the future


----------



## Dutch (May 19, 2022)

Me and my new granddaughter Ivey.


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 19, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> @The Original Rooster may find this tidbit of info useful in the future


Yep, got a giant one on my place just behind the house. 
Andrew Jackson's first home at the Hermitage was made of giant tulip poplar also.


----------



## fishfryer (May 20, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Me and my new granddaughter Ivey.
> View attachment 1152609


What a cutie


----------



## 4HAND (May 20, 2022)

Clay Walker's 2 buses strolled through..


----------



## 4HAND (May 20, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (May 20, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1152704


What happened to the other two!


----------



## 4HAND (May 20, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> What happened to the other two!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 20, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> What happened to the other two!


Awesome restraint I'd say.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> What happened to the other two!


'Leo's dozen...'


----------



## fishfryer (May 20, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 'Leo's dozen...'


I’ve heard that police eat doughnuts, can’t testify to the validity of that.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 20, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1152704


I’d say that’s a good start


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> What a cutie



Thanks!

She's cute to!


----------



## fishfryer (May 20, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She's cute to!


I could tell from the picture


----------



## Buck70 (May 20, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She's cute to!


Bout blew coffee on my screen


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 20, 2022)

We need some rain for our grass and plants not to mention our creek is about to run dry…


----------



## georgia_home (May 21, 2022)

So, when you wind up in the hospital with a big infection, you can get out, as long as you mix your own antibiotics and inject them 3x daily yourself. Prepping the bag and the port.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 21, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> So, when you wind up in the hospital with a big infection, you can get out, as long as you mix your own antibiotics and inject them 3x daily yourself. Prepping the bag and the port.
> 
> View attachment 1152808


Hope you are well soon.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 21, 2022)

Addicted to the TV


----------



## georgia_home (May 21, 2022)

that’s a good friend, 30+ years. And i appreciate the good wishes. Thank you!

He was in the hospital since last Sunday, out yesterday. I am his assistant for a couple days to make sure he has it down. second dose just started. Mixing and setup went pretty well the first unsupervised time.  



GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Hope you are well soon.


----------



## slow motion (May 21, 2022)

Porch of hunting lodge Stonefort Illinois.


----------



## naildrvr (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Sixes (May 21, 2022)

Took this pic leaving work, it's our sign of respect that we display for Memorial Day, Fourth of July and Veterans Day.


----------



## 4HAND (May 21, 2022)

You can't see in the pic, but that's a 300hp kicker!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 21, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1152979
> You can't see in the pic, but that's a 300hp kicker!


Shallowsport?


----------



## 4HAND (May 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Shallowsport?


That's what it looked like.


----------



## hawkeye123 (May 22, 2022)

Sunset from dock fri pm


----------



## slow motion (May 22, 2022)

Little shy


----------



## TomC (May 22, 2022)

Dinner in the yard and then a nap!


----------



## Wanderlust (May 22, 2022)

Limb looked like a Christmas tree with all the corks hanging. Think there was 15 or more but hard to see in the pic. Flat hole bridge, Chickasawhatchee


----------



## slow motion (May 22, 2022)

TomC said:


> Dinner in the yard and then a nap!View attachment 1153107View attachment 1153108


Some fawns dropping soon by the looks of a few of those bellies.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 23, 2022)

If this guy were in charge we wouldn't be in this mess..


----------



## treemanjohn (May 23, 2022)

She's playing possum


----------



## Mars (May 23, 2022)

First pickin of squash from the garden.


----------



## Doug B. (May 23, 2022)

Mars said:


> First pickin of squash from the garden.View attachment 1153316


Wow!  We have to wait til the middle of May to plant ours just so they won't get frostbit. Plus the ground ain't even warm enough for them to come up until then.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 24, 2022)

We finally got some rain (2“) so the creek is no longer dry and the grass and plants really liked it.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 24, 2022)

Went trout fishing this AM in Helen.  Nice morning to be in the river.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2022)

Sunset at the Marina.


----------



## Minner (May 25, 2022)

Cape San Blas, FL.


----------



## thumper523 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (May 25, 2022)

Fan Number 17 said:


> View attachment 1153674


Mighty pretty


----------



## naildrvr (May 26, 2022)

A little bathroom remodel. Homeowner will put on the last coat of paint this weekend.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 26, 2022)

Nice work!


----------



## slow motion (May 26, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RNC (May 26, 2022)

Hit behind the front leg. Slammed into a giant whiteoak an painted it red. One last leap in between these and died.


----------



## naildrvr (May 26, 2022)

Don't know what I'm gonna do with Jesse James


----------



## Whitefeather (May 26, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Don't know what I'm gonna do with Jesse JamesView attachment 1153852


Buy more milk


----------



## snuffy (May 27, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (May 27, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Core Lokt (May 28, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 28, 2022)

After several months away from deer camp, it feels good to return and find things exactly as you left them...



Still has the new smell!



Our tower get a new name...



'Buzzard Roost'.  



Stinky in there!


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 28, 2022)

Got done bush hogging behind the barn and was sitting on the tractor in the shade.  That oak on the left is a fine acorn producer.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 28, 2022)

? How long's the rat snake, Mama? ? -(Johnny Cash)

She said its five foot long and growin...


----------



## sinclair1 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (May 28, 2022)

Andersonville today


----------



## 4HAND (May 28, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (May 29, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1154304


That is really nice


----------



## baddave (May 30, 2022)

Wild gladiolus. Found some on our powerline, dug some up and brought em home. Doing better here than the remaining ones on the powerline


----------



## Big7 (Jul 3, 2022)

Dragon Fly chillin' on top of my van's antenna.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------

